# Let's see your Pedalboard



## Sapient

Not exactly a new concept but always a cool ..refresher. 


Here's mine - old-school, slim and trim:







Maybe I should point out ..the first one is a phaser.


----------



## junk notes

Nice. I would run that through my Plexi's : -)


----------



## Sapient

junk notes said:


> Nice. I would run that through my Plexi's : -)



Thanks! I would too ....if I had one.


----------



## junk notes

ha! Well, I do not have any Marshall's after 1983, and some of the newer ones (finally) have peaked my interest.
Just remember that a normal modern amp has an effects loop and some things can not be done with Plexi's. That is just the hard truth, so you have to compromise what can go through the front end to sound good.
If you build one though, I would not hesitate to install an effects loop. It is just smart.

I do jumper Ch.1 low out to a delay and back into Ch. 2 input to have a little more control with the blend or mix.


----------



## Filipe Soares

ok, here it goes, but first:

1) I'm in the process of ditching my pedalboard and getting a Mooer GE300, so I've sold a lot of pedals.
2) The current pedalboard is for home use with 5 different amps
3) Since I have sold like 5 or 6 pedals I have not re-organized it.


----------



## Bluemoon78

Here's the latest version. Super impressed with the Boss 200 series pedals.


----------



## Bull Rock




----------



## Trouble

Once again I whip it out only to find out mine is smaller.


----------



## SkyMonkey

Still looking for a bargain RC-3 to fill the gap. The FS-7 is ready to go as soon as.




The board is a RockBoard Tres 3.2 with the MOD 1 patchbay.


----------



## ampeq

By far my favorite so far. Of course wiring it up can be tricky.


----------



## jmp45

SkyMonkey said:


> Still looking for a bargain RC-3 to fill the gap. The FS-7 is ready to go as soon as.
> 
> View attachment 71051
> 
> 
> The board is a RockBoard Tres 3.2 with the MOD 1 patchbay.
> 
> View attachment 71052



I had one of the early Boss RC loop stations. I just couldn't get use to not having a stop button after having Akai Headrush 1 and 2. Moved on to a ditto x2 and now replacing with an EHX 720 that should be arriving soon. 12 minutes, 10 loops and fade settings from 1 - 60 seconds. The fade setting is what sold me on this pedal. I'll post the boards when I make the update.


----------



## Sapient

Very cool posts. Thanks for posting.


----------



## SkyMonkey

jmp45 said:


> I had one of the early Boss RC loop stations. I just couldn't get use to not having a stop button after having Akai Headrush 1 and 2. Moved on to a ditto x2 and now replacing with an EHX 720 that should be arriving soon. 12 minutes, 10 loops and fade settings from 1 - 60 seconds.


The RC-3 has 3 hours recording time, 99 loops, USB (to load backing tracks, edited loops) and 10 drum patterns.
The FS-7 (A) acts as a one-press stop, tap tempo, clear loop, and (B) can cycle through the loops in either direction.
They have come a long way since the RC-2.
Damn. I really have to get one soon.


----------



## jmp45

SkyMonkey said:


> The RC-3 has 3 hours recording time, 99 loops, USB (to load backing tracks, edited loops) and 10 drum patterns.
> The FS-7 acts as a one-press stop, tap tempo, clear loop, and can cycle through the loops in either direction.
> They have come a long way since the RC-2.
> Damn. I really have to get one soon.



Clearly packed with goodies.. I just need at least a 2 switch looper, rec/dub and stop.


----------



## bullhead

Not exactly the neatest arrangement by any means but it gets the job done. I can switch through covers that we do pretty easily.


----------



## TheOgre

My "small board"... it should weigh almost as much as the DSL plus 2x12! Tried to downsize some times, but it was in vain!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

[url=https://postimg.cc/DS1QtFVC]

[/URL]
I have this and a MXR10 band eq, SD1, Joyo ultimate drive.
Next up would be a looper!!


----------



## GuitarIV

My newest revision, redone with 3M Dual Lock and properly cut George L's a few days ago:




Sending back the Flashback Mini however. The pedal is great sounding and the tap tempo is nice, but it turns itself off after some time without me touching it. No go. Seems like TC still has some bugs to take care of. Till then my trusty Ibanez DE7 will be taking over Delay duties again.


----------



## AlvisX

Travis398 said:


> Once again I whip it out only to find out mine is smaller.
> 
> View attachment 71045



NOW ,you're talkin ' !! Run a zip tie around it and you'll really have somethin


----------



## noxover




----------



## TheOgre

GuitarIV said:


> My newest revision, redone with 3M Dual Lock and properly cut George L's a few days ago:
> 
> View attachment 71196
> 
> 
> Sending back the Flashback Mini however. The pedal is great sounding and the tap tempo is nice, but it turns itself off after some time without me touching it. No go. Seems like TC still has some bugs to take care of. Till then my trusty Ibanez DE7 will be taking over Delay duties again.


Awesome board! Need to find a "routing" alternative to help me with the tap dancing (although I use a lot of the pedals full-time on). The Octa Switch always been on my radar, but it's no time to think about a high cash spending, the things are crazy nowadays with this COVID thing!

When I discovered the 3M Dual Lock, the things changed... very good grip, can be removed from the pedal (normally) without mess with the painting! Are you liking the George L's? I'm using the Lava Tightrope on mine... good results too!


----------



## jmp45

TheOgre said:


> Awesome board! Need to find a "routing" alternative to help me with the tap dancing (although I use a lot of the pedals full-time on). The Octa Switch always been on my radar, but it's no time to think about a high cash spending, the things are crazy nowadays with this COVID thing!
> 
> When I discovered the 3M Dual Lock, the things changed... very good grip, can be removed from the pedal (normally) without mess with the painting! Are you liking the George L's? I'm using the Lava Tightrope on mine... good results too!



TO, I'm using a couple of cheap joyo switchers, save space, no issues. 4 amp switches, midi, tuner out, 8 loops.

https://www.amazon.com/Joyo-4-Channel-Programable-Pedal-Controller/dp/B00L9D7X98

https://www.ebay.com/itm/JOYO-PXL-P...ntrol-Station-Pedal-Switche-Gift/202200382185


----------



## Kutt




----------



## AlvisX

My airplane pedalboard ,zip ties n all, has basically become my main board . Fits in a briefcase I got for 2 bucks. Fairly expendable .It's been everywhere


----------



## TheOgre

jmp45 said:


> TO, I'm using a couple of cheap joyo switchers, save space, no issues. 4 amp switches, midi, tuner out, 8 loops.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/JOYO-PXL-P...ntrol-Station-Pedal-Switche-Gift/202200382185


Awesome boards! And good to know about Joyo! Definitely should be a more affordable alternative!

Just one question: have you separated your "pre" pedals and your "loop" pedals in two different boards? I'm thinking to do exactly that here, since it seems like a logical interface, and will halve the weight between two smaller boards! I just need to study how to route to the controllers, if I'm going to follow this way!


----------



## jmp45

TheOgre said:


> Awesome boards! And good to know about Joyo! Definitely should be a more affordable alternative!
> 
> Just one question: have you separated your "pre" pedals and your "loop" pedals in two different boards? I'm thinking to do exactly that here, since it seems like a logical interface, and will halve the weight between two smaller boards! I just need to study how to route to the controllers, if I'm going to follow this way!



Board on the right is dirt, left time domain. Looper on the left board is primary. First loop is comp, then dirt, then others following. On the dirt board into the thomas wah -> Fulltone vibe -> left board main in. 2nd loop in that board sends to dirt looper then looped back. It's changed a little bit, last loop on dirt now has a gate. Ditto and wiretap are now taking the out of the main looper to the v pedal out to amps. I'm replacing the ditto x2 with an ehx 720 when that arrives. No 4 cable method going on with this setup. I don't gig anymore but if I did it would be a little easier to haul having 2 boards.






This board would be better suited for a gig, the ditto x2 will go to this board. Sounds great thru the twin.


----------



## Bull Rock

Holy board boss @jmp45 ! You rock!!


----------



## jmp45

Bull Rock said:


> Holy board boss @jmp45 ! You rock!!



It's insane I know ..


----------



## zachman

2009029



__ zachman
__ Jul 2, 2011


















2009 rehearsal



__ zachman
__ Jul 2, 2011
__ 2


----------



## TheOgre

jmp45 said:


> Board on the right is dirt, left time domain. Looper on the left board is primary. First loop is comp, then dirt, then others following. On the dirt board into the thomas wah -> Fulltone vibe -> left board main in. 2nd loop in that board sends to dirt looper then looped back. It's changed a little bit, last loop on dirt now has a gate. Ditto and wiretap are now taking the out of the main looper to the v pedal out to amps. I'm replacing the ditto x2 with an ehx 720 when that arrives. No 4 cable method going on with this setup. I don't gig anymore but if I did it would be a little easier to haul having 2 boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This board would be better suited for a gig, the ditto x2 will go to this board. Sounds great thru the twin.


Freakin' awesome! I use some modulations before the preamp, but time-based effects and some other modulations I like at the loop (after dirty). Still need to understand what I can achieve with my board, and decide with how approuch to go... the PXL Live or the PXL PRO are almost a go to, as they can do the channel switching of my DSL too! However, still need to thing how can I have some "presets" like CLEAN, WET CLEAN, CRUNCH, CRUNCH SOLO, DRIVE, WET DRIVE, DRIVE SOLO or somethings like that... I like to let some pedals full-time on to "round the sound", specially when running the DSL at the LEAD/RED channel, but could turn off some of them when looking for a cleaner or just a crunchier tone for lighter stuffs (I play on a britrock band and on a hard/heavy band), so I need different kinds of dirty going on...

And I'm still thinking how to allocate a noise supressor, probably as the first pedal at the loop (or a Decimator G String)!

Maybe, and it's a big maybe for now, only the PXL Live/Pro could resolve what I'm looking for, as the 04 preamp loops, plus the channel switching, should be able to give me enough possibilities...

Will need to think... will need to think...

Well... thanks a lot for your explanation! And the second board, awesome too! The multifx should take care of a lot of things, and make the whole board a lot lighter than if you're using stand alone pedals!


----------



## TheOgre

zachman said:


> 2009029
> 
> 
> 
> __ zachman
> __ Jul 2, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2009 rehearsal
> 
> 
> 
> __ zachman
> __ Jul 2, 2011
> __ 2


WOW! That's insanely awesome!


----------



## jmp45

TheOgre said:


> Freakin' awesome! I use some modulations before the preamp, but time-based effects and some other modulations I like at the loop (after dirty). Still need to understand what I can achieve with my board, and decide with how approuch to go... the PXL Live or the PXL PRO are almost a go to, as they can do the channel switching of my DSL too! However, still need to thing how can I have some "presets" like CLEAN, WET CLEAN, CRUNCH, CRUNCH SOLO, DRIVE, WET DRIVE, DRIVE SOLO or somethings like that... I like to let some pedals full-time on to "round the sound", specially when running the DSL at the LEAD/RED channel, but could turn off some of them when looking for a cleaner or just a crunchier tone for lighter stuffs (I play on a britrock band and on a hard/heavy band), so I need different kinds of dirty going on...
> 
> And I'm still thinking how to allocate a noise supressor, probably as the first pedal at the loop (or a Decimator G String)!
> 
> Maybe, and it's a big maybe for now, only the PXL Live/Pro could resolve what I'm looking for, as the 04 preamp loops, plus the channel switching, should be able to give me enough possibilities...
> 
> Will need to think... will need to think...
> 
> Well... thanks a lot for your explanation! And the second board, awesome too! The multifx should take care of a lot of things, and make the whole board a lot lighter than if you're using stand alone pedals!



I have the decimator in the last loop dirt side after all dirties and before the time domain board. It worked out to be the best place. You can program any loop for any patch setting. You can't change the loop order. In my setup I never have more than 4 loops active. I can leave the epoch active and tap on the dirt board for what ever drive flavor. I tend to use the epoch with drives and echorec with cleans. I have a voodoo lab amp switcher the boards send to so I can light up the back wall, it's fun but deafening. Mostly send to the SLP > Hotplate line out to rack for w/d/w. I do miss gigging very much, just don't have the time to vest at this stage in life.

The Boss GT-5 is still relevant. I used it quite a bit in the 90s and still sounds good.


----------



## TheOgre

jmp45 said:


> I have the decimator in the last loop dirt side after all dirties and before the time domain board. It worked out to be the best place. You can program any loop for any patch setting. You can't change the loop order. In my setup I never have more than 4 loops active. I can leave the epoch active and tap on the dirt board for what ever drive flavor. I tend to use the epoch with drives and echorec with cleans. I have a voodoo lab amp switcher the boards send to so I can light up the back wall, it's fun but deafening. Mostly send to the SLP > Hotplate line out to rack for w/d/w. I do miss gigging very much, just don't have the time to vest at this stage in life.
> 
> The Boss GT-5 is still relevant. I used it quite a bit in the 90s and still sounds good.


Just downloaded the PXL Live and Pro user manuals, to fully understand their functionalities and then decide which one will suits me better. Thanks again for the infos!


----------



## jmp45

The live worked better for me as the main looper having the tuner out. Pro doesn't have that. One thing to think about.


----------



## Sapient

jmp45 said:


> TO, I'm using a couple of cheap joyo switchers, save space, no issues. 4 amp switches, midi, tuner out, 8 loops.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Joyo-4-Channel-Programable-Pedal-Controller/dp/B00L9D7X98
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/JOYO-PXL-P...ntrol-Station-Pedal-Switche-Gift/202200382185



 Nice!

You mean business, bro!




Kutt said:


> View attachment 71207



You could build vacation homes on that baby. Schweet!!


----------



## zachman

TheOgre said:


> WOW! That's insanely awesome!



Thanks


----------



## Ramo

Heres mine..


----------



## TheOgre

jmp45 said:


> The live worked better for me as the main looper having the tuner out. Pro doesn't have that. One thing to think about.


Yeah! Saw that! The tuner out is interesting, but I can use the tuner before the looper, without any problem! I think the Korg Pitchblack is pretty silent! But the tuner out would help to let the tuner full-time on, making it easy to tune on-the-fly without muting - a win situation! Will need to find a stereo-to-dual-mono cable to use the full capability of the DSL switching (channel/reverb) too. But, I'm tending to buy the Live, as it's seems to be more complete! Will sit this weekend and try to draw a wiring scheme to try avoid the need to use anything more than the Live (like you do with the 8 on your dirty board). If so, will buy something more, why not!?
kkkkkkk

I'm having some trouble even to find the Pro here in Brazil. But found the 8 and the Live easily, and at a reasonably price! Are you using them for a while now? Are them reliable?

I'm asking 'cause I know that generally, when someone buys an item and it doesn't present any problem, he/she doesn't always post about it on the web... however, whenever someone buys something that ends up showing a defect, you find a post about it. Looking for Pro and Live for sale, I ended up with some negative reviews of the Live, presenting problems usually appearing to be linked to the use of MIDI.


----------



## jmp45

TheOgre said:


> Yeah! Saw that! The tuner out is interesting, but I can use the tuner before the looper, without any problem! I think the Korg Pitchblack is pretty silent! But the tuner out would help to let the tuner full-time on, making it easy to tune on-the-fly without muting - a win situation! Will need to find a stereo-to-dual-mono cable to use the full capability of the DSL switching (channel/reverb) too. But, I'm tending to buy the Live, as it's seems to be more complete! Will sit this weekend and try to draw a wiring scheme to try avoid the need to use anything more than the Live (like you do with the 8 on your dirty board). If so, will buy something more, why not!?
> kkkkkkk
> 
> I'm having some trouble even to find the Pro here in Brazil. But found the 8 and the Live easily, and at a reasonably price! Are you using them for a while now? Are them reliable?
> 
> I'm asking 'cause I know that generally, when someone buys an item and it doesn't present any problem, he/she doesn't always post about it on the web... however, whenever someone buys something that ends up showing a defect, you find a post about it. Looking for Pro and Live for sale, I ended up with some negative reviews of the Live, presenting problems usually appearing to be linked to the use of MIDI.



I've been using them for 5 or 6 years, not exactly sure. I read the posts with issues with midi on the live. I have it cabled up for midi to the pitchfactor but never got around to programming it. So as far as midi goes, I can't comment good or bad. Everything else though I've had no problems. Presets are easy to program. I power them with sufficient ma from mxr isobricks.


----------



## ampeq

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I have this and a MXR10 band eq, SD1, Joyo ultimate drive.
> Next up would be a looper!!


Thats a cool old school set up, how does it work? What is in it effects?


----------



## FracStrat

Easy Grab and Go 












ES-5 Jammer



__ FracStrat
__ Feb 15, 2020





Gutshot












ES-5 Basement



__ FracStrat
__ Feb 15, 2020


----------



## ampeq

bullhead said:


> Not exactly the neatest arrangement by any means but it gets the job done. I can switch through covers that we do pretty easily.
> View attachment 71097


How do you like that JHS pedal, is it the one that has all the Tube Screamers in it? They also have one that is a bunch of Fuzz pedals just like it. I was going to get the fuzz one but ended up with the HX Effects system. Now I'v got so many fuzz & drive pedals I don't know what to do with them.


----------



## bullhead

ampeq said:


> How do you like that JHS pedal, is it the one that has all the Tube Screamers in it? They also have one that is a bunch of Fuzz pedals just like it. I was going to get the fuzz one but ended up with the HX Effects system. Now I'v got so many fuzz & drive pedals I don't know what to do with them.



It’s pretty sweet, man. I was collecting a lot of tube screamers and I couldn’t decide which ones to keep on the board. This gives 9 different tones in one box so it works out pretty well for me.


----------



## TheOgre

jmp45 said:


> I've been using them for 5 or 6 years, not exactly sure. I read the posts with issues with midi on the live. I have it cabled up for midi to the pitchfactor but never got around to programming it. So as far as midi goes, I can't comment good or bad. Everything else though I've had no problems. Presets are easy to program. I power them with sufficient ma from mxr isobricks.


05 or 06 years of use is quite a lot of time! It seems pretty realiable to me! I'm not using all the capability of my Eventides, the MIDI control would be a game changer on this matter, but as the use of modulation effects are straight forward (hardly need to use more than one at the same time), and I'm not using to many different kinds of delay figures (just changing the tempo or volume), I can live without the MIDI option if it starts to get wird at some time! Just need to see how will wire it up, to decide if just the LIVE would be sufficient for what I'm planning, or if I'll need to thing of something on the dirty side (as you've done with the 8)! Thanks... again!


----------



## TheOgre

FracStrat said:


> Easy Grab and Go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ES-5 Jammer
> 
> 
> 
> __ FracStrat
> __ Feb 15, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gutshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ES-5 Basement
> 
> 
> 
> __ FracStrat
> __ Feb 15, 2020


Awesome board! I like this "hide the guts" solution! What can you say about the Boss NS-2? Is it a tone sucker, or it does a good job at the noise supress thing? I'm leaning towards the Decimator, but I still on time to change my mind...


----------



## jmp45

TheOgre said:


> 05 or 06 years of use is quite a lot of time! It seems pretty realiable to me! I'm not using all the capability of my Eventides, the MIDI control would be a game changer on this matter, but as the use of modulation effects are straight forward (hardly need to use more than one at the same time), and I'm not using to many different kinds of delay figures (just changing the tempo or volume), I can live without the MIDI option if it starts to get wird at some time! Just need to see how will wire it up, to decide if just the LIVE would be sufficient for what I'm planning, or if I'll need to thing of something on the dirty side (as you've done with the 8)! Thanks... again!



Midi is probably ok with the Live, people are motivated to post negative reviews when there are issues, I do. Same here with the Eventide midi 5 pin din interface.. What I did was get an ipad mic stand holder and cabled up an old 1st gen ipad that still works with the H9 app. I can control patches and change settings without having to touch the pedal.


----------



## FracStrat

TheOgre said:


> Awesome board! I like this "hide the guts" solution! What can you say about the Boss NS-2? Is it a tone sucker, or it does a good job at the noise supress thing? I'm leaning towards the Decimator, but I still on time to change my mind...


The NS-2 has been fantastic.. There is no issues IMO with tone .. Using it as a sidechain triggered gate .. works wonderfully.. this particular one ( as well as the LM-2 in the basement ) are MIJ


----------



## GuitarIV

TheOgre said:


> Awesome board! Need to find a "routing" alternative to help me with the tap dancing (although I use a lot of the pedals full-time on). The Octa Switch always been on my radar, but it's no time to think about a high cash spending, the things are crazy nowadays with this COVID thing!
> 
> When I discovered the 3M Dual Lock, the things changed... very good grip, can be removed from the pedal (normally) without mess with the painting! Are you liking the George L's? I'm using the Lava Tightrope on mine... good results too!



The Octaswitch is awesome. All analogue, you can change patches on the fly with the DIP switches, it can change channels on the amp, super easy to use. It does take up quite a bit of space but I have no tap dancing whatsoever. Live a huge advantage when you need different tones to cover a wide range of sounds 

The George L's are reliable and work great, if you assemble them properly:

http://www.justinoscarcary.com/tips-tricks-tech/2011/8/26/-assembling-george-ls-cable.html

Have no complaints whatsoever



jmp45 said:


> TO, I'm using a couple of cheap joyo switchers, save space, no issues. 4 amp switches, midi, tuner out, 8 loops.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Joyo-4-Channel-Programable-Pedal-Controller/dp/B00L9D7X98
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/JOYO-PXL-P...ntrol-Station-Pedal-Switche-Gift/202200382185



Sweet, have to take a look at those Joyos!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ampeq said:


> Thats a cool old school set up, how does it work? What is in it effects?


I would have to be at home to give you the rundown, because I cannot remember it all, but from what I can remember is multiple delays, reverb’s, amp sims. cab sims. modulation, pedals, compresser’s , Uvibe, Ect.
Cheers


----------



## TheOgre

jmp45 said:


> Midi is probably ok with the Live, people are motivated to post negative reviews when there are issues, I do. Same here with the Eventide midi 5 pin din interface.. What I did was get an ipad mic stand holder and cabled up an old 1st gen ipad that still works with the H9 app. I can control patches and change settings without having to touch the pedal.


An apple (iPhone, iPad) is out of question... these things are freakin' expensives here in Brazil, so never gone this way! But the Joyo seems to be the way to go!




FracStrat said:


> The NS-2 has been fantastic.. There is no issues IMO with tone .. Using it as a sidechain triggered gate .. works wonderfully.. this particular one ( as well as the LM-2 in the basement ) are MIJ


Good to know!


Let's see... switcher, noise supressor, a new board... damn, why do I decided to play guitar instead of harmonica... or sing? kkkkkkk




GuitarIV said:


> The Octaswitch is awesome. All analogue, you can change patches on the fly with the DIP switches, it can change channels on the amp, super easy to use. It does take up quite a bit of space but I have no tap dancing whatsoever. Live a huge advantage when you need different tones to cover a wide range of sounds
> 
> The George L's are reliable and work great, if you assemble them properly:
> 
> http://www.justinoscarcary.com/tips-tricks-tech/2011/8/26/-assembling-george-ls-cable.html
> 
> Have no complaints whatsoever
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet, have to take a look at those Joyos!


Yeah! A few years back, I thought to buy a Octa (think it was the Octa II at the time), but couldn't explain to myself why spend all that money on such thing on that moment, when my board was much simpler than now! And now, Joyo cames with an excellent alternative letting into account the possibility to separate the pedals that goes into the amp's input from the ones that goes into the amp's loop, which probably we just find in some higher priced switchers out there, like the ones from TheGigRig, MusicCom and others!

Always heard good things about George L's... I'm happy with the Lava Tightropes too, and am thinking to buy the DIY DC cables from them too!


----------



## AlvisX

My house board (yeah ,it's a fckn board) , the one I use for rehearsin' at home . A couple pedals from high school or nearly .....






Boss BCB6


----------



## jmp45

Tube Driver and Micro Vibe.. Couple favorites here. Tube Driver gets most use of all the dirties., it just sounds and feels right.

The 720 showed up, much better for me than the Ditto X2. The fade set at 2 or 3 is a nice touch. You can also loop 1/2 and reverse at the same time. Interesting what you can do with that.


----------



## AlvisX

jmp45 said:


> Tube Driver and Micro Vibe.. Couple favorites here. Tube Driver gets most use of all the dirties., it just sounds and feels right.



Right , I found myself actually using the Tube Driver as more of a hi-fi fuzz


----------



## jmp45

AlvisX said:


> Right , I found myself actually using the Tube Driver as more of a hi-fi fuzz



I have my TD setup similar to EJ's solo tone but not just all mids. I really like how it blooms. Fantastic pedal, everyone should have one.


----------



## dro

Don't we do this every 6 months or so. Oh well here you= go again. Small one.


Big one


----------



## Intricate77




----------



## Zagan

I like to keep it simple. Not really fancy, but it works.

Top to bottom;
Korg DT-1 Tunrer
Line 6 Pod XT Pro
Marshall 9200 monoblock Stereo Power amp.
2x Marshall 1960 lead Cabs.
Line 6 FVB Long board.

Guitars;
Jackson RR1LH White W/Pinstripes (2005)
Jackson RR1LH Blue W/Ghost Flames (2008)
*Added Tungsten Sustain Block and Black Pickup Covers to both guitars.


----------



## Bobaloo

Very functional and straightforward


----------



## msmith40

Here's mine....and how I attach them.
The box/wood enclosure is at least 30 years old.
Been in/out of many car trunks...and on many gigs.
Still solid!


----------



## TheOgre

Intricate77 said:


> View attachment 71585


Do you have any experience with another supressor? I've already read some good reviews about the rackmount Hush, but didn't knew about the 2X 'til now! I was thinking to get the ISP Decimator II or II G String, but this new Hush 2X seems to be something to put on the radar too!


----------



## Intricate77

TheOgre said:


> Do you have any experience with another supressor? I've already read some good reviews about the rackmount Hush, but didn't knew about the 2X 'til now! I was thinking to get the ISP Decimator II or II G String, but this new Hush 2X seems to be something to put on the radar too!



I also own a Boss NS-2 which works really well, but the Hush 2X give me the flexibility to put a good supressor in front of and behind the pedal board while still giving me individual control over each channel. What can I say, I love dirt but I'm also a control freak.


----------



## TheOgre

Intricate77 said:


> I also own a Boss NS-2 which works really well, but the Hush 2X give me the flexibility to put a good supressor in front of and behind the pedal board while still giving me individual control over each channel. What can I say, I love dirt but I'm also a control freak.


This is somewhere near why I'm thinking about the Decimator II G String - to use it in front and on the loop, to tame some noise! Let's say I'm a control freak too. However, still don't know which route to follow, but I already have some hints: Joyo PLX Live for more control, Deci II / Hush 2X to noise supression, Tightrope DC cables for exactly power cables lenght...


----------



## nemo_kost

Current pedal board for 2020... Which will see some live shows if we EVER get out of this situation! 
View media item 11473


----------



## ampeq

I just got done putting my take along board together, don't you know I forgot the batteries!


----------



## Sapient

ampeq said:


> I just got done putting my take along board together, don't you know I forgot the batteries!



Noise gate?


----------



## ampeq

Sapient said:


> Noise gate?


Noise gate? We don't need no stinking noise gate, with only 400-500 jumper cables we should be fine.


----------



## Trouble

Intricate77 said:


> View attachment 71585



The strymon stuff looks awesome, I'm curious what you think about the King Of Tone pedal?


----------



## Sapient

ampeq said:


> Noise gate? We don't need no stinking noise gate, with only 400-500 jumper cables we should be fine.



Probably true. Maybe more in the 600 to 700 range!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Intricate77 said:


> View attachment 71585





Bobaloo said:


> View attachment 71594
> Very functional and straightforward


Nice set up 
Welcome to the forum.
Mitch


----------



## FracStrat

ampeq said:


> Noise gate? We don't need no stinking noise gate, with only 400-500 jumper cables we should be fine.


----------



## lespaul339




----------



## dslman

jmp45 said:


> TO, I'm using a couple of cheap joyo switchers, save space, no issues. 4 amp switches, midi, tuner out, 8 loops.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Joyo-4-Channel-Programable-Pedal-Controller/dp/B00L9D7X98
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/JOYO-PXL-P...ntrol-Station-Pedal-Switche-Gift/202200382185


I tried the Joyo switcher, REALLY wanted it to work, but I got a little hum that I couldn't live with.


----------



## jmp45

dslman said:


> I tried the Joyo switcher, REALLY wanted it to work, but I got a little hum that I couldn't live with.



Odd, I'm not having that issue. Maybe a faulty switcher? Power supply?


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

This is my pedalboard now, but I have 3 pedals in transit. I'm adding a buffer, and trying out a new overdrive and a new compressor. I'll see if they make the board or not.


----------



## Midnight Blues

Not shown: TC Electronics Digital Looper and MXR Phase 90.


----------



## Barfly

Travis398 said:


> Once again I whip it out only to find out mine is smaller.
> 
> View attachment 71045


LMAO! Great pedalboard.


----------



## jmp45

I have another furman board and some pedals in storage thinking about loading it with pedals I haven't used in decades. EH 70s Mistress, EP-3 Echoplex etc. Might be fun to dig out the EH Golden Throat talk box..


----------



## J Saw

Tried all kinds and boiled it down to this when needed


----------



## Barfly

My modest board. other pedals are on the floor IFO the Marshall and more on top of this Mesa.


----------



## Microdot

It's remained unchanged for 3-4 years.


----------



## Sapient

Barfly said:


> My modest board. other pedals are on the floor IFO the Marshall and more on top of this Mesa.
> 
> View attachment 73498



Old-school '84, dude! Diggin' that stuff!


----------



## BftGibson

Board #4...For the Silverface's


----------



## Alligatorbling




----------



## Professor Proton

I’m new to the forum, and fairly new to guitar....


----------



## JohnH

I do love me a good pedal-board thread...

Here's mine:




Its basically a place to keep my full collection of Digitech Hardwire, ie about 600% more pedals than I need. But, I really love the design and tone of these pedals, and I bought them all NOS a couple of years ago as they were fading out of stores. The Hardwires are tuner, overdrive, distortion and metal, then through the loop; trem/rotary, phase, chorus, delay and SN reverb.

These pedals are capable of handing the +4db setting on my VM loop, and all sound fantastic 

Guesting in there also, is an OD3 (best ever od pedal IMO plus it provides a good buffer) and a modded Guv'nor, with a small Chinese germanium fuzz face just for fun.

All on home made board from ply with a top deck in Aluminium, with a Roland 2Amp supply.


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

Here's mine. As of today. And probably for a few weeks.  .


Expand the thumbnail for pedal and amp connections.


----------



## KraftyBob

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I have this and a MXR10 band eq, SD1, Joyo ultimate drive.
> Next up would be a looper!!


I used to have a Vox Valvetronix AD120VT (the original blue) and really liked the amp. I think that and your ToneLab are of similar design.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

KraftyBob said:


> I used to have a Vox Valvetronix AD120VT (the original blue) and really liked the amp. I think that and your ToneLab are of similar design.


I think they are, a couple of years ago I found one on CL with a white mg cab but he sold it by the time I got off work, and I remember it sounds like it did quite a few of the same things as my Tone Lab.
Cheers


----------



## mad5066

Here's my main board. The bottom left pedal is a modified big muff I made, has a switch for mids (cut,flat,boost) and the other removes the first pair of diodes if I remember correctly. I just picked up the EQ2, such an improvement from its predecessor. It needed a 1 Spot pro and a MXR CAE power system to power everything.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Bull Rock said:


> View attachment 71039



D'Addario looks like an iphone, lol.


----------



## IOSEPHVS

I don't have one. I like the Aclam L2. It's the biggest one they make, but nowhere near what I would need with 23 pedals and counting (I like modulation pedals). Most are for recording, and never go out. The Temple Audio TRIO 43 would barely work with no room for expansion. I usually just take a chorus, flanger, phaser, and pitch shifter/harmonizer with me when I go somewhere.


----------



## jmp45

IOSEPHVS said:


> I don't have one. I like the Aclam L2. It's the biggest one they make, but nowhere near what I would need with 23 pedals and counting (I like modulation pedals). Most are for recording, and never go out. The Temple Audio TRIO 43 would barely work with no room for expansion. I usually just take a chorus, flanger, phaser, and pitch shifter/harmonizer with me when I go somewhere.



Temple Audio Trios here, nice boards. They flex a bit but not really an issue.


----------



## IOSEPHVS

Ooh, a Lester G and a MEL9. They are my next two purchases. I'm gravitating toward Temple. I didn't think about using 2 boards. I need to pull up their planner and lay things out again.


----------



## jmp45

The Lester G is really cool.. The onboard drive works better than any drives I've tried in front. It grinds just right.

Temple boards by themselves are reasonable, they get you with the hardware. I have two MXR ISO Bricks under the boards in the front. They just fit. I have a couple long cable power strips under also. Someday I'll add the power connectors, have them on hand from ebay. They will need wired up, no hurry this works for me now.


----------



## mad5066

jmp45 said:


> Temple Audio Trios here, nice boards. They flex a bit but not really an issue.




How do you like the joyo true bypass switchers? Thinking of getting one to move my drives out of the signal path when not in use since I have the space.


----------



## jmp45

The joyo on the dirt board is true bypass, modulation side is buffered bypass. I've had them for a few years no issues, reasonably priced. Easy to program. I have 4 or 5 at the most pedals in any given path. The joyo on the modulation side is the master switcher. Nice to have tuner out, midi and a couple outs for amp channel switching. For some reason the Archer Ikon pops when switched in. There must be some capacitance with that pedal / loop. Tap in and out a couple of times and it's good, no pops. Labels are on magnet tape, makes it easier to ID when loop changes happen.


----------



## rolijen

Here’s my current setup (description follows):



Board: Voodoo Labs Dingbat Medium

Power Supply: Voodoo Labs Pedal Power 2 Plus (+ Voltage doubler cable for 18v DejaVibe)

Signal chain: Guitar—>Boss TU-3 tuner—>Fulltone DejaVibe—>Fulltone Clyde Deluxe Wah—>Fulltone Fulldrive 3–>Fulltone Mas Malo—>Amp

Loop: Send—>JHS Little Black Amp Box—>MXR Micro Chorus—>MXR Carbon Copy analog delay—>Boss RV-6 reverb—>Return

Notes on these pedals:
The DejaVibe just destroys all other vibes I’ve used. So milky and rich.

Clyde Deluxe Wah is great. But, if I were doing it over, I’d probably go with the Clyde Standard (I really don’t use the extra features of the Deluxe)

Fulldrive has the greatest boost I’ve ever encountered. It doesn’t color the tone at all just pushes the amp a bit to get a little more breakup. Amazing. The Drive portion is also really good—on par with a good TS-9.

Mas Malo is the newest addition. It is wicked and can go from OD to Fuzz. I’m using it for the occasional fuzz (it’s like a more versatile Big Muff)

JHS LBAB makes my plexi give up a better clean tone. I run it in the loop at about 7 (about 2:00).

MXR Micro Chorus isn’t the quietest pedal but it’s the classic grunge chorus. In spite of only having one knob, It’s my best sounding chorus pedal.

MXR Carbon Copy is a classic analog delay I use sparingly for a little thickness.

Boss RV-6 is the best sounding reverb pedal to my ears. Better than my EH Holy Grail, better than my TCE Hall of Fame. The Boss is just a better, smoother, more pleasing reverb for me.

Bonus points to you if you spent the time to read all this! I don’t know what it is about pedals, but it seems like a never ending quest for a perfect setup. I’m not done, but am pretty happy with my current rig.

Roli


----------



## saxon68

Had a ton myself but narrowed it down to this


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Pardon the horrid picture. Just took a quick shot with the tablet.
Wanted to upgrade the SKB with the Furman conditioner power supply, I wanted a board where the cords hide underneath plus where I can use the Mooer loop switcher. Voodoo Labs. It's awesome, the leds shine through the labels so you know what is turmed on in the dark. Also programmable so when I use the Jubes, I can boost jn loop with EQ, add a bit more dirt up frknt amd maybe do wah all at once. Most of the time the G3 multi stays on. I can also switch to the GR55 synth. Guitar allows mixture between GR55 in loop amd regular PUp up front.


----------



## saxon68

Jethro Rocker said:


> Pardon the horrid picture. Just took a quick shot with the tablet.
> Wanted to upgrade the SKB with the Furman conditioner power supply, I wanted a board where the cords hide underneath plus where I can use the Mooer loop switcher. It's awesome, the leds shine through the labels so you know what is turmed on in the dark. Also programmable so when I use the Jubes, I can boost jn loop with EQ, add a bit more dirt up frknt amd maybe do wah all at once. Most of the time the G3 multi stays on. I can also switch to the GR55 synth. Guitar allows mixture between GR55 in loop amd regular PUp up front.


That G30 wireless is a lot of bang for the buck also!!


----------



## Jethro Rocker

saxon68 said:


> That G30 wireless is a lot of bang for the buck also!!


I have a small patchbay on the side for a small snake and an extra input for the AB box. Just in case wireless craps out. I like them. Got a smaller version too to use for very small stages. Both are voodoo labs and have the Voodoo Labs power supply.


----------



## houseofrock

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I have this and a MXR10 band eq, SD1, Joyo ultimate drive.
> Next up would be a looper!!




I had the tonelab LE. Never should have sold it.


----------



## Alligatorbling




----------



## IOSEPHVS

jmp45 said:


> Temple Audio Trios here, nice boards. They flex a bit but not really an issue.



Do the Temple boards come with any of the quick release plates, or do you have to purchase them all separately?


----------



## SkyMonkey

Mine is finished (for now) since I got an RC-3 to go at the end of the chain.
I may swap out the Spark for a GE-7 down the line. I'm finding that boosts are not really my thing.
The NS-2 in the direct to 'Return' LS-2 loop with the MT-2 (all top row) may go in favour of a Zoom MS-60B Bass preamp/FX so I can use the pedalboard (MT-2 off!) with a bass & bass amp too on occasion.
The final piece of the puzzle will be to get an under-board power supply solution instead of the daisy-chain.
The daisy chain works fine with everything else, but the RC-3 needs its own supply to be quiet.


----------



## Sustainium




----------



## jmp45

IOSEPHVS said:


> Do the Temple boards come with any of the quick release plates, or do you have to purchase them all separately?



All separately, no accessories included, that is where they make the $. I've been using Command hanging strips rather than the backing the quick release plates on pedals that get switched out commonly. Much easier to remove from the pedals for reuse. I have a couple of different sizes to accommodate the plates.

https://www.amazon.com/Command-Picture-Decorate-Damage-Free-PH206-14NA/dp/B073XR4X72/


----------



## IOSEPHVS

jmp45 said:


> All separately, no accessories included, that is where they make the $. I've been using Command hanging strips rather than the backing the quick release plates on pedals that get switched out commonly. Much easier to remove from the pedals for reuse. I have a couple of different sizes to accommodate the plates.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Command-Picture-Decorate-Damage-Free-PH206-14NA/dp/B073XR4X72/



Thanks.


----------



## joe_cpwe

Not too complex. I use it with the bands into a clean tube amp (was H&K combo, now will be 3203)

Presets in the Vox. Pedal chain is boost, the phase & vibe pre-overdrive, and then the TS-9 in case I want to add grit to a clean patch or extra drive to dirty patch. My OD sounds from the Vox is their JCM 800 model w/ 4x10 cab emulation


----------



## IOSEPHVS

jmp45 said:


> All separately, no accessories included, that is where they make the $. I've been using Command hanging strips rather than the backing the quick release plates on pedals that get switched out commonly. Much easier to remove from the pedals for reuse. I have a couple of different sizes to accommodate the plates.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Command-Picture-Decorate-Damage-Free-PH206-14NA/dp/B073XR4X72/



I just need to decide: one TRIO 43, or two DUO 34s. How is reaching the pedals back on the 3rd row? Obviously, I'd put the least used/always on pedals there.


----------



## jmp45

IOSEPHVS said:


> I just need to decide: one TRIO 43, or two DUO 34s. How is reaching the pedals back on the 3rd row? Obviously, I'd put the least used/always on pedals there.



Not bad but then my pedals are always on. I bring them in with the loop switches. Depth is about 16.5 inches for the trio. They do flex a bit if that is an issue for you. Trio 43 might get a little heavy in transport loaded up.


----------



## IOSEPHVS

I think I'll order a DUO 34 to check out, and go from there. If it works well, I'll get a second. I'll probably mount my FX loop pedals on one and the ones between the guitar and amp on the other.

Thanks for your responses.


----------



## Giovanni

Filipe Soares said:


> ok, here it goes, but first:
> 
> 1) I'm in the process of ditching my pedalboard and getting a Mooer GE300, so I've sold a lot of pedals.
> 2) The current pedalboard is for home use with 5 different amps
> 3) Since I have sold like 5 or 6 pedals I have not re-organized it.
> 
> View attachment 70974


How good is the fender yngwie signature overdrive in your opinion?


----------



## Filipe Soares

Giovanni said:


> How good is the fender yngwie signature overdrive in your opinion?


It´s very good, but it depends on what you want. if you want to use it to get yjm tones, go for it. for everything else, it´s kind of bright.


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

Reworked it today because of new arrivals. Should stay like this, except for two new pedals I will be getting. That will mean, two pedals pictured below will go. FYI, I have both small and a medium pedalboards where I can put a few pedals to go jam with friends, damn COVID. (I don't play gigs.)

Two boost chains, two modulation chains, two amps. I use a Marshall and a Fender in this setup. Both tube amps.

If I turn on both boost chains, chain one will be before chain two in the overall signal chain.

The EQD Swiss Things and the One Control Black Loop control what is turned on and off, all four chains and both amps. Each of the Boost Chains uses a Decimator II G String for noise control. On the EQD Swiss Things (ST), loop one is unbuffered and loop is two is buffered. EQD designed the ST so that the tuner pedal is always available regardless of what else is turned on or off. Cool feature. Same with a WAH pedal, which wasn't plugged in when the pictures were taken.

I know some of you will hate my pedalboard(s), but I love copying tones, and coming up with wild ones of my own. I don't write songs, so playing covers for me means having pedals to copy the artist's tone best I can. Most covers I play can be done with just one or two classic pedals, since I play mostly classic rock and some blues. But a few have a very specific chain with several pedals to get their signature sound, as you all know, so here it is.

Entire pedals system on two connected boards...



Boost chains board, on the left above...



Effects and controllers board, on the right above...


----------



## FracStrat

I’ve been in the Laboratory guys !!


*ES-5 * Board #3
This puppy does it All !!
Stereo Hard Panning and the Swirly Stuff ala Terraform is So Cool ..
Transformer Isolation and 180 degree Phase options , Plus Stereo to Mono Summing ala Goodwood OutputTX ..
Rockboard Mod 5 IR loader ( stereo passthru ) is hidden in there .. MIDI to the Max with USB connections for 3 Editors ..Every Connection is via Patchbays.. and more


----------



## FracStrat

TXOldRedRocker said:


> Reworked it today because of new arrivals. Should stay like this, except for two new pedals I will be getting. That will mean, two pedals pictured below will go. FYI, I have both small and a medium pedalboards where I can put a few pedals to go jam with friends, damn COVID. (I don't play gigs.)
> 
> Two boost chains, two modulation chains, two amps. I use a Marshall and a Fender in this setup. Both tube amps.
> 
> If I turn on both boost chains, chain one will be before chain two in the overall signal chain.
> 
> The EQD Swiss Things and the One Control Black Loop control what is turned on and off, all four chains and both amps. Each of the Boost Chains uses a Decimator II G String for noise control. On the EQD Swiss Things (ST), loop one is unbuffered and loop is two is buffered. EQD designed the ST so that the tuner pedal is always available regardless of what else is turned on or off. Cool feature. Same with a WAH pedal, which wasn't plugged in when the pictures were taken.
> 
> I know some of you will hate my pedalboard(s), but I love copying tones, and coming up with wild ones of my own. I don't write songs, so playing covers for me means having pedals to copy the artist's tone best I can. Most covers I play can be done with just one or two classic pedals, since I play mostly classic rock and some blues. But a few have a very specific chain with several pedals to get their signature sound, as you all know, so here it is.
> 
> Entire pedals system on two connected boards...
> View attachment 78514
> 
> 
> Boost chains board, on the left above...
> View attachment 78515
> 
> 
> Effects and controllers board, on the right above...
> View attachment 78516


The EQD Stuff rocks !!


----------



## KraftyBob

TXOldRedRocker said:


> Reworked it today because of new arrivals. Should stay like this, except for two new pedals I will be getting. That will mean, two pedals pictured below will go. FYI, I have both small and a medium pedalboards where I can put a few pedals to go jam with friends, damn COVID. (I don't play gigs.)
> 
> Two boost chains, two modulation chains, two amps. I use a Marshall and a Fender in this setup. Both tube amps.
> 
> If I turn on both boost chains, chain one will be before chain two in the overall signal chain.
> 
> The EQD Swiss Things and the One Control Black Loop control what is turned on and off, all four chains and both amps. Each of the Boost Chains uses a Decimator II G String for noise control. On the EQD Swiss Things (ST), loop one is unbuffered and loop is two is buffered. EQD designed the ST so that the tuner pedal is always available regardless of what else is turned on or off. Cool feature. Same with a WAH pedal, which wasn't plugged in when the pictures were taken.
> 
> I know some of you will hate my pedalboard(s), but I love copying tones, and coming up with wild ones of my own. I don't write songs, so playing covers for me means having pedals to copy the artist's tone best I can. Most covers I play can be done with just one or two classic pedals, since I play mostly classic rock and some blues. But a few have a very specific chain with several pedals to get their signature sound, as you all know, so here it is.
> 
> Entire pedals system on two connected boards...
> View attachment 78514
> 
> 
> Boost chains board, on the left above...
> View attachment 78515
> 
> 
> Effects and controllers board, on the right above...
> View attachment 78516


Wow - that is quite the setup!


----------



## KraftyBob

I never had a lot of pedals - maybe the most was five at once. But I sold them and my Vox AD120VT modeling amp and bought this. I run in 4CM so I still get my Marshall tone when I want, but have the option of other amps as needed. What a great piece of kit IMO and it couldn't be easier to use.


----------



## Doug Byron

Does this look correct? Anyone?


----------



## Marshall50w

I tend to scale back things a little these days


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

Doug Byron said:


> Does this look correct? Anyone?




https://mediadl.musictribe.com/media/sys_master/h29/h01/8849782964254.pdf

Which is from...

https://www.behringer.com/behringer/product?modelCode=P0595


----------



## Ramhead

This:




or this:






into this:


----------



## Edgar Frog

My modest board that covers all my needs. Just waiting on good deal for a new Mission Engineering EXP pedal for the HX to complete it. Otherwise, no gas for anything else.


----------



## Ken Ops

I’ll take a photo soon. First time I ever have...

Limited myself to what I can power out of one power supply. Pretty easy, as I don’t even use pedals at all half the time. When I do, it’s likely to be a touch of reverb, or the looper / the freeze for practice purposes.


----------



## JP2036




----------



## harleytech

Here's mine... For now. It's always changing, swapping a pedal out for another one here and there... Lol, But so far, this setup is what I am digging' right now...
12/20/21 Edit... New board configuration.


----------



## mad5066

Doug Byron said:


> Does this look correct? Anyone?



From the looks of it, it seems the chorus and delay would be in front of everything which you probably wouldn't want. I would also have the noise reduction after the gain pedals. You could experiment with the vibe before and after the dirt pedals to see what best suites the sound you're going after. With your diagram the delay repeats would be chorused reverse the order if you want notes chorused that are delayed. I'd move the noise suppressor right before the looper.


----------



## Edgar Frog

mad5066 said:


> From the looks of it, it seems the chorus and delay would be in front of everything which you probably wouldn't want. I would also have the noise reduction after the gain pedals. You could experiment with the vibe before and after the dirt pedals to see what best suites the sound you're going after. With your diagram the delay repeats would be chorused reverse the order if you want notes chorused that are delayed. I'd move the noise suppressor right before the looper.



 I would also move the looper to to the end of the FX loop after the delay to avoid unwanted effects on loops while playing on top of them.


----------



## SkyMonkey

Doug Byron said:


> Does this look correct? Anyone?


It looks like you have inadvertently got the Noise Reduction pedal Send and Output connections the wrong way around.
NR pedal Send/Return should encapsulate the OD and preamp section. 
All TBE's (Time Based Effects) should come after.

You could simplify the whole setup if you just use the NR (Input>Output) as the first pedal in the FX loop.
That would help cut any intrinsic noise from the ODs and preamp, whilst still allowing 'tails' from your Delay (and reverb?).
And placing the looper last (before the amp Return) allows you to record clean rhythms and overlay dirty leads (or vice versa).
Otherwise all recordings on the loop will go through the same effects.

But then again, placing the looper in front of everything lets you do hands-free tone shaping.
Record one of your riffs, and whilst it is playing back you can adjust the pedals to your hearts content.
If you are planning to Velcro everything to a board, then an extra, cheap (2nd hand) micro looper could be a nice little investment for tone shaping.

So if it was me:
Guitar>Wah>SD-1>Triangle Buff>Amp Input>Amp Send>NR-300>Chorus>Vibe>Delay>Looper>Amp Return.

But there are no rules.
Especially try the Fuzz in the loop (before the NR-300), and the Vibe and Chorus are probably interchangeable.


----------



## SkyMonkey

SkyMonkey said:


> If you are planning to Velcro everything to a board, then an extra, cheap (2nd hand) micro looper could be a nice little investment for tone shaping.


So on that note, I just spent a few minutes integrating my mini looper into my pedalboard!
I have been keeping it loose for a while, but it only really gets used with my pedals (my GT-100 has its own movable looper onboard).
Now the Donner Looper is 1st in the chain and the Boss RC-3 is last.


----------



## lespaul339

My board after adding the super chorus. This pic was taken before my cables showed up to get it all wired up. It's all wired up now.


----------



## lespaul339

harleytech said:


> Here's mine... For now.. It's always changing, Swapping a pedal out for another one here and there... Lol.. But so far, This setup is what I am diggin' right now..



How you digging on that BART Sunface?


----------



## houseofrock

I'm a simple guy. A boost up front, maybe chorus or reverb, delay in the loop.
Don't you guys that have 10+ pedal suffer from severe signal loss?


----------



## trax1139

What?


----------



## lespaul339

houseofrock said:


> Don't you guys that have 10+ pedal suffer from severe signal loss?



Not if you have a good amount of buffered pedals in the mix.


----------



## harleytech

lespaul339 said:


> How you digging on that BART Sunface?


 I like it a lot... Sounds great !


----------



## harleytech

houseofrock said:


> I'm a simple guy. A boost up front, maybe chorus or reverb, delay in the loop.
> Don't you guys that have 10+ pedal suffer from severe signal loss?


Nope... Not one bit...


----------



## Ramo

mine keeps changing....

oh by the way that reverberator is not connected, i borrowed it from my friend and leave it on board so i don't forget to take it back


----------



## trax1139

houseofrock said:


> I'm a simple guy. A boost up front, maybe chorus or reverb, delay in the loop.
> Don't you guys that have 10+ pedal suffer from severe signal loss?


They haven’t heard their guitar in years. If they were to unplug all that crap, they’d say “Holy shit...that’s what a guitar sounds like!”


----------



## trax1139

houseofrock said:


> I'm a simple guy. A boost up front, maybe chorus or reverb, delay in the loop.
> Don't you guys that have 10+ pedal suffer from severe signal loss?


Oh, they have a signal alright... just nothing near the original signal. Might as well play a Moog synth.


----------



## Ramo

trax1139 said:


> They haven’t heard their guitar in years. If they were to unplug all that crap, they’d say “Holy shit...that’s what a guitar sounds like!”




in my case when i play only thing is on is with my amp is mxr od or boss od, if i play drop tune , i have my drop on otherwise i dont use it,i have Friedman for practice with my band so dont have to take the amp there. in Fx loop just delay an chorus and mini boost. 

i try to keep it to a minimum but still lots of pedals on board....


----------



## Sapient

trax1139 said:


> Oh, they have a signal alright... just nothing near the original signal. Might as well play a Moog synth.



To some extent I completely agree with you, but does your music collection contain only custom "dry guitar" versions of the recordings that were placed aside for your own personal purchase?


----------



## zachman

Sapient said:


> To some extent I completely agree with you, but does your music collection contain only custom "dry guitar" versions of the recordings that were placed aside for your own personal purchase?



He's just provocatively trolling and virtue signaling his snobbery, as if that were somehow a virtue.


----------



## Ken Ops

lespaul339 said:


> Not if you have a good amount of buffered pedals in the mix.


Must admit, I’m still confused about that whole buffered vs true bypass argument.

Like, watched a Brian Wampler video where he hooked up a bunch of Boss pedals (all buffered), and wow, the infamous “tone suck” really was audible. But at the same time, the argument against all true bypass is pretty compelling, and more so when you have a lot of pedals.

Do you place buffered pedals strategically? Have a certain number? What’s the deal with that.

For the record, I have 11 pedals, but two of them don’t take power. Another three are practice tools, and most of all of them are usually off...


----------



## trax1139

Sapient said:


> To some extent I completely agree with you, but does your music collection contain only custom "dry guitar" versions of the recordings that were placed aside for your own personal purchase?


I see you can be just as sarcastic as I can. Touché! The answer is no, of course not. But, I stick with my sarcastic comment about the Moog synth.


----------



## trax1139

Proactively trolling? Virtue signaling?


----------



## Sapient

trax1139 said:


> I see you can be just as sarcastic as I can. Touché! The answer is no, of course not. But, I stick with my sarcastic comment about the Moog synth.



Sarcastic and facetious are my middle name. So is ambiguity and purple font that is not at all purple (long form).

Some people like lots of pedals and some don't. I only use 4 analog units that are usually 'off' with an analog tank reverb unit that is always 'on'. Some people, like The Edge, see pedals as their own art form and hardly give a "flying" if some signal is lost at the end of their loop(s). It's near irrelevant to expectation of the desired result.

We are both, sarcastic, yea, but you have a blind spot that I do not have.


----------



## trax1139

Sapient said:


> Sarcastic and facetious are my middle name. So is ambiguity and purple font that is not at all purple (long form).
> 
> Some people like lots of pedals and some don't. I only use 4 analog units that are usually 'off' with an analog tank reverb unit that is always 'on'. Some people, like The Edge, see pedals as their own art form and hardly give a "flying" if some signal is lost at the end of their loop(s). It's near irrelevant to expectation of the desired result.
> 
> We are both, sarcastic, yea, but you have a blind spot that I do not have.


Sorry...don’t see it.


----------



## Sapient

Nice one.


----------



## zachman

Ken Ops said:


> Must admit, I’m still confused about that whole buffered vs true bypass argument.
> 
> Like, watched a Brian Wampler video where he hooked up a bunch of Boss pedals (all buffered), and wow, the infamous “tone suck” really was audible. But at the same time, the argument against all true bypass is pretty compelling, and more so when you have a lot of pedals.
> 
> Do you place buffered pedals strategically? Have a certain number? What’s the deal with that.
> 
> For the record, I have 11 pedals, but two of them don’t take power. Another three are practice tools, and most of all of them are usually off...



Yes, Buffers are strategically located. The most efficient way to run things, when you have that many pedals is to have them in a loop-based switching system.


----------



## Hotybb

A few changes that are not on here !


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Sapient said:


> Sarcastic and facetious are my middle name. So is ambiguity and purple font that is not at all purple (long form).
> 
> Some people like lots of pedals and some don't. I only use 4 analog units that are usually 'off' with an analog tank reverb unit that is always 'on'. Some people, like The Edge, see pedals as their own art form and hardly give a "flying" if some signal is lost at the end of their loop(s). It's near irrelevant to expectation of the desired result.
> 
> We are both, sarcastic, yea, but you have a blind spot that I do not have.


Yeah, that's the point: I get paid (when I can gig, that is) to be able to cope The Edge, Gilmour, Lukather, Summers, Bellamy tones, and go from 60s soul and pop to Metallica and everything in-between, sometimes during a single gig (plus the ability to run around, so a wireless set is mandatory), so my main board reflects that.
Plus each and every pedal isn't on at any given time (far from that, my main distortion tone is guitar-OCD-amp-delay in the FX loop), but having them on the board provides options and the ability to get a wild range of tones. Which again is how I make a living.
Last year at a multi-band gig I was setting up my rig when a guy comes up, looks at my board and goes "you know, Santana says..." "yeah, well, he doesn't play U2 or Muse stuff" "..." then walks off.
Use what you need to get the tones you're after and don't give a shit about what other people think or say. They're not the ones paying your bills anyway. And I'd LOVE to see one of those jokers walk up to Gilmour or Frusciante and tell them they're not sounding like guitar players because they have too much stuff on their boards.


----------



## Sapient

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Yeah, that's the point: I get paid (when I can gig, that is) to be able to cope The Edge, Gilmour, Lukather, Summers, Bellamy tones, and go from 60s soul and pop to Metallica and everything in-between, sometimes during a single gig (plus the ability to run around, so a wireless set is mandatory), so my main board reflects that.
> Plus each and every pedal isn't on at any given time (far from that, my main distortion tone is guitar-OCD-amp-delay in the FX loop), but having them on the board provides options and the ability to get a wild range of tones. Which again is how I make a living.
> Last year at a multi-band gig I was setting up my rig when a guy comes up, looks at my board and goes "you know, Santana says..." "yeah, well, he doesn't play U2 or Muse stuff" "..." then walks off.
> Use what you need to get the tones you're after and don't give a shit about what other people think or say. They're not the ones paying your bills anyway. And I'd LOVE to see one of those jokers walk up to Gilmour or Frusciante and tell them they're not sounding like guitar players because they have too much stuff on their boards.



Well (BurnTheSky) put.


----------



## tce63

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Yeah, that's the point: I get paid (when I can gig, that is) to be able to cope The Edge, Gilmour, Lukather, Summers, Bellamy tones, and go from 60s soul and pop to Metallica and everything in-between, sometimes during a single gig (plus the ability to run around, so a wireless set is mandatory), so my main board reflects that.
> Plus each and every pedal isn't on at any given time (far from that, my main distortion tone is guitar-OCD-amp-delay in the FX loop), but having them on the board provides options and the ability to get a wild range of tones. Which again is how I make a living.
> Last year at a multi-band gig I was setting up my rig when a guy comes up, looks at my board and goes "you know, Santana says..." "yeah, well, he doesn't play U2 or Muse stuff" "..." then walks off.
> Use what you need to get the tones you're after and don't give a shit about what other people think or say. They're not the ones paying your bills anyway. And I'd LOVE to see one of those jokers walk up to Gilmour or Frusciante and tell them they're not sounding like guitar players because they have too much stuff on their boards.



...


----------



## Alter

Here are two current ones of mine, the small drive only (red pedal is a lovepedal low gain od), the bigger kind of general purpose 













IMG_20191105_225540



__ Alter
__ Dec 30, 2020


















IMG_20191101_202528



__ Alter
__ Dec 30, 2020


----------



## FleshOnGear

Pedalboard 1



__ FleshOnGear
__ Dec 30, 2020





The unmarked pedals are homebrews. The grey one is a high gain JFET distortion I designed and built from scratch, the red one is a modded Super Fuzz kit, and the bare aluminum one is a modded Colorsound Tonebender kit. The boss pedal with the glare is a SY-1 Synthesizer pedal.


----------



## Ray Baker

Depending on which Stack I am playing thru and What music I am playing:


----------



## Ray Baker




----------



## Ray Baker




----------



## Ray Baker




----------



## Biff Maloy

My simple rig with my SV20H. The expression pedal and midi switch controls my X4 Delay which is in a rack drawer. The Gold Box, I only use that for when I don't have the amp turned up.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

My son made this for me as a birthday gift, now I must pick up a couple of pedals to put on it !!
Cheers


----------



## jmp45

Looks great Mitch, happy birthday bro.


----------



## steveb63

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> My son made this for me as a birthday gift, now I must pick up a couple of pedals to put on it !!
> Cheers


It's been a minute since you got that one?

It's a beauty, don't want all his hard work to go to waste.

Time to load 'er up Mitch Lol. Or get loaded, or something like that.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

steveb63 said:


> It's been a minute since you got that one?
> 
> It's a beauty, don't want all his hard work to go to waste.
> 
> Time to load 'er up Mitch Lol. Or get loaded, or something like that.


I just need to purchase some pedals and a power supply for them, a looper is on top of the list.
Thanks


----------



## steveb63

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I just need to purchase some pedals and a power supply for them, a looper is on top of the list.
> Thanks


Just crossed my mind, I got a new power supply for Christmas.

My old one is a One Spot daisy chain. Be happy to send it your way, if you're interested?

I'm probably doing the changeover on Sun or Mon.

Let me know.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

steveb63 said:


> Just crossed my mind, I got a new power supply for Christmas.
> 
> My old one is a One Spot daisy chain. Be happy to send it your way, if you're interested?
> 
> I'm probably doing the changeover on Sun or Mon.
> 
> Let me know.


Definitely interested SteveB63 thanks in advance..


----------



## steveb63

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Definitely interested SteveB63 thanks in advance..


Righton, my new supply gets here on Mon.

I'll get all your info this weekend, I don't think I have your address saved.

Works like a charm, powers up to 10 pedals, that should meet your needs.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

steveb63 said:


> Righton, my new supply gets here on Mon.
> 
> I'll get all your info this weekend, I don't think I have your address saved.
> 
> Works like a charm, powers up to 10 pedals, that should meet your needs.



I am greatly indebted to your generosity.
Thank you my brother 


Mitch


----------



## AdrianDSL

Nice one Mitch  Happy Birthday, btw.
Here's my contraption. Goes into DSL40CR, channel change via MIDI, sounds pretty killer.
View media item 12312


----------



## IOSEPHVS

After all these years (decades) I finally got around to buying a pedal board a couple/few weeks ago. It's a Temple Audio TRIO 43. It won't hold all my pedals, but I'm close to figuring out which pedals to put on the board and which to put on another board, or just on the floor (which is why I haven't run the cables yet).




Temple Audio TRIO 43, Electro-Harmonix: EHX-2020 tuner, LPB-1 linear power booster, White Finger FET optical compressor, Graphic Fuzz EQ/distortion, The Silencer noise gate/effects loop, Slammi pitch shifter/harmonizer, Volume Pedal, Cock Fight Plus crying/talking wah/fuzz, English MUFF'n valve distortion, Wiggler valve vibrato/tremolo, Flanger Hoax flanging phaser modulator, Dual Expression Pedal, Deluxe Electric Mistress flanger, Clone Theory stereo chorus/vibrato, Bad Stone phaser, Stereo Polyphase optical phaser, Super Pulsar stereo tap tremolo, Cathedral stereo reverb, S8 multi-power supply (underneath).


----------



## Filipe Soares

the latest version of mine


----------



## bullhead

I’m changing my lineup completely. Pics to come once the pedals arrive but here’s what I came up with:
TC Electronic PolyTune 3
CAE wah
MXR ‘74 Script Phase 90
Catalinbread Sabbra Cadabra
Walrus Julia V2
I’m still using the MXR ISO Brick to power it all but this is a big change for me. Pretty stoked to receive everything this week.


----------



## jcm800gridlock

My only newer pedal is the elMo, the rest have been on my board for some time. 

Oops, I forgot, I did upgrade the J-Rockett Dude to the V2 model. The company fixed the volume-sweep problem but I think the V2 pedal has lost a little of its (V1) magic. Wish that I held on to my V1 Dude.


----------



## SkyMonkey

jcm800gridlock said:


> My only newer pedal is the elMo, the rest have been on my board for some time.


Boss pedalboard and only one Boss pedal!
Ha ha. Stick it to the Man @jcm800gridlock!!

Me? I'm still pretty much Boss's bitch!


----------



## The Dose of Harmony




----------



## jcm800gridlock

SkyMonkey said:


> Boss pedalboard and only one Boss pedal!
> Ha ha. Stick it to the Man @jcm800gridlock!!
> 
> Me? I'm still pretty much Boss's bitch!


I’ve owned quite a few other Boss pedals in the past but they’ve been kicked off in favor of other pedals that I like more. I think that I would like to try another Boss “Blues Driver” pedal again.


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> My son made this for me as a birthday gift, now I must pick up a couple of pedals to put on it !!
> Cheers


I like that Mitch and very thoughtful of your son !


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> I like that Mitch and very thoughtful of your son !


Thanks buddy I appreciate your compliment and will pass it along, now I need to put some pedals on it ,, lol


----------



## Michael Roe

I only have 6 pedals for my board 


This is a joke, I don't use these all at the same time  The board on the left is my board for my classic Marshall amps. Just a simple EP Booster-Tumnus deluxe- wah, and Boss multi FX which is best used for the looping function of the two Boost/OD pedals. The TC Electronic G-System in the middle is used with my rack setup and mainly just switches channels on my JMP-1, this is my live rig board. The Kemper on the right is my Bad AZZZ headphone amp


----------



## Lights out

pretty straight forward and just tidied it up so ill show it off...LOL


----------



## fitz

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Thanks buddy I appreciate your compliment and will pass it along, now I need to put some pedals on it ,, lol


Just set that SD-1 right smack dab in the middle.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

fitz288 said:


> Just set that SD-1 right smack dab in the middle.


That I will, lol


----------



## johnny q

Well, despite playing guitar since the late 70s and owning hundreds of pedals, this is my first ever attempt at a "grab n go" simple board.

Polytune--->Crybaby Classic--->Rimrock Mythical Overdrive--->MXR Phase 95 Mini--->Ibanez Mini Chorus.

Powered by a One Spot............which was, a mistake. I learned after the fact that the TC Electronics Polytune doesn't like to be daisy chained. I get a strange sound through the amp while I am tuning, but only when I pluck the string. Instead of silent mute, I get an ocean waves type sound through the amp. Only under high gain is it noticeable and I would imagine mic'd through a PA would be super obnoxious.


----------



## Delete!!

My revamped 2021 board. Has everything I need, nothing I don’t.


----------



## Ramo

updated version


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

3 tube amps. 3 Pedalboards. Middle and left have preamp and fx loop. Right only preamp, with spring Reverb and Tremelo build in. 
Note: The One Loop pedal to the left of the polytune, left board, can bypass all preamp pedals so it's guitar straight in.


----------



## Ramo

TXOldRedRocker said:


> 3 tube amps. 3 Pedalboards. Middle and left have preamp and fx loop. Right only preamp, with spring Reverb and Tremelo build in.
> Note: The One Loop pedal to the left of the polytune, left board, can bypass all preamp pedals so it's guitar straight in.
> View attachment 84466




Damn brother, do you use all this? your electric bill will be very high


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

Ramo said:


> Damn brother, do you use all this? your electric bill will be very high



Actually, I do. I play lots of different kinds of music, and I love playing in wet/dry stereo for a lot of it.

Amps and pedals aren't noticeable on my electric bill. It's huge regardless.


----------



## lespaul339

2021 update:
Just took off the Super Overdrive and added my new Allen Eden Black Waves pedal.


----------



## Ramo

TXOldRedRocker said:


> Actually, I do. I play lots of different kinds of music, and I love playing in wet/dry stereo for a lot of it.
> 
> Amps and pedals aren't noticeable on my electric bill. It's huge regardless.




I need GPS to navigate  

if it works for you brother that's all it maters, now go make some noise. 

cheers

Ramo


----------



## Timmy51

I have a simple but can be complex type of thing. Everything I need though.


----------



## bullhead

Updated setup. Currently loving the tone.


----------



## Redguitar




----------



## fitz

Custom made the board to match the cab I made for my Origin20H.
Finally got the last pedal today to complete the set.
SD-1 & FZ-5 in the front, GE-7, CH-1 & RV-6 in the loop.


----------



## Edgar Frog

Deleted


----------



## Carter

Here is my Holeyboard. MVP pedal is the Greer Lightspeed, runner up is the Freqout. Note that the A/B pedal isn't shown, which serves (a) guitar>Holeyboard>Milkman Creamer (b) guitar>Marshall SV20H>custom Sourmash 1x12 slanted cab. (I like my Marshalls with nothin' gettin' in the way!)


----------



## Thunderslug

Gator Gig Box JR case with a DIY board insert. Grill cloth matches my cabs. The cover has a guitar stand built in so great for gigs.
The RV5, DD3 and clean boost are all wired so they can be in the fx loop or not depending on what amp I'm using.


----------



## Trouble

Some of these pedal boards are too clean. I am starting to wonder if you guys actually use them. 

Mine usually has some mud and sand all over it. Guess I'll clean my board and wash and wax all my pedals. 

Thanks guys


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## Sapient

(In @Dogs of Doom fashion) What's in the safe?


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## Dogs of Doom

my brother & I had to lump a safe like that into the house, up 4 stairs.

I don't remember how we did it, but, it was painful...

I do remember using a solid steel rod, to pry it up. It put a couple pretty good dents in our wood floor...


----------



## JP2036

belleswell said:


> There is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this. This was before getting the Axe Fx. I should sell some of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J
> ____________________________________________
> 
> Below the line shamelessness





If you don't have back problems yet, you will.


----------



## Sapient

Dogs of Doom said:


> my brother & I had to lump a safe like that into the house, up 4 stairs.
> 
> I don't remember how we did it, but, it was painful...
> 
> I do remember using a solid steel rod, to pry it up. It put a couple pretty good dents in our wood floor...



I helped someone put one in the basement years ago. There was a tree in line with the back patio door, so we ran a heavy rope from a car hitch, around the tree, to the safe, laying in "slide' position on the basement stairs.

Still had to be careful obviously because even the car/truck finessing is dangerous when another is trying to make the necessary adjustments on the stairs.

It worked out fine.


----------



## Sapient

belleswell said:


> About a dozen of my most expensive guitars.
> It holds up to 14 if I take some out of their cases.
> 
> Fire rated and at 1800 lbs. , piece of mind when we're away.
> With a total of 36 in my collection, and some
> very pricey ones, I felt nervous when leaving them in cases.
> 
> Now the best of them went from closet queens
> to having a very safe place to be. I bought this on the bay almost 10 years
> ago. When we moved, it proved to be a formidable task for the moving guys
> to get it to where I wanted it to sit.



Yea, that's a big bugger. Need a guy on each end with that. Lol.


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## speyfly




----------



## WellBurnTheSky

I transferred pedals between my boards, since I don't really need the options of the big board right now, and the small board is fine for my current project:






So pedal order is: Dunlop 95Q -> Korg Pitchblack Custom -> Cornish-style buffer (below board) -> OCD v1.3 clone -> MIJ CE-2 -> SV20H input
Send -> dual volume box (with Klon-style buffer) -> DD500 -> return
I have an interface below the board with color-coded connections for Amp In, Send, Return and either an amp footswitch or a stereo out depending on how I wire the board and which amp I use. Also, the small box at the bottom right is a tap tempo pedal.
i've used it with either my SV20H or the SC20H I use for rehearsals (in which case I swap the volume box for a MI Audio Boost n' Buff clone), this and any of my guitars is instant 80s rock heaven.


----------



## Scallywag77

View media item 12940
My board is very basic. Several overdrives and a eq. I like to keep things simple.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Quite simple... 




Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## jcm800gridlock

Two boards now and pedals recently rearranged since the photos were taken.


----------



## mtm105

Here is where I left off 2004.




Then I added. And built. And built and built.

2 boards later with 12-15 pedals each, I've gone back to ME-50. 

I do not have an engineering degree in electronics. Most of these Japs who built this board do. They've figured it out. Some ups, some downs. ME-50 does what I like in spades. Something about 16 gig processor (or something like that) defines tone. Later models at 24 gigs like the ME-70 suck. The ME-50 works, and it works very well.

And you can shove your cork where the sun don't shine...


----------



## Microdot

Decided to downsize and it's come to this.




Budda BudWah>
TC Electronic Polytune 2 Mini>
Keeley C4 4-Knob Compressor>
Boss SD-1 Super Overdrive>
Bogner Ecstasy Blue Mini Overdrive>
Fulton-Webb Textosterone>
TC Electronic Spark Mini Booster>
Strymon Lex Rotary>
MXR M290 Mini Phase 95>
Voodoo Lab Micro Vibe>
MXR Carbon Copy>
Strymon Flint Tremolo and Reverb


----------



## jmp45

mtm105 said:


> Here is where I left off 2004.
> 
> View attachment 91584
> 
> 
> Then I added. And built. And built and built.
> 
> 2 boards later with 12-15 pedals each, I've gone back to ME-50.
> 
> I do not have an engineering degree in electronics. Most of these Japs who built this board do. They've figured it out. Some ups, some downs. ME-50 does what I like in spades. Something about 16 gig processor (or something like that) defines tone. Later models at 24 gigs like the ME-70 suck. The ME-50 works, and it works very well.
> 
> And you can shove your cork where the sun don't shine...



I still like the GT-5.


----------



## matttornado

Here's my boring bord. The EQ and delay are in the loop of my DSL 40CR. everything else is in the front end.


----------



## El Gringo

I don't have an image , but going left to right it's a Cry Baby, then Phase 90, Then BOSS TU-3 Tuner, BOSS BF-2 Flanger, BOSS CH-1 Chorus, BOSS DD-7 Delay .


----------



## Javimart1212

right half in front....left half through the loop


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Thats my rig! Bare bones all I need. Although a slightly bigger board for some breathing room might be nice.


----------



## bluesky636

Here's mine:


----------



## johnny q

speyfly said:


> View attachment 91487


How do you like the Fender Marine Layer Reverb? (If that's what it is!)


----------



## end user




----------



## speyfly

johnny q said:


> How do you like the Fender Marine Layer Reverb? (If that's what it is!)



The most versatile and wide reaching reverb I've found.


----------



## LiveeviL2000

LiveeviL2000 said:


> View attachment 91784
> 
> Thats my rig! Bare bones all I need. Although a slightly bigger board for some breathing room might be nice.



I upgraded my board. Added a RC-5 Looper and FS-7 Footswitch. Made it wider for more breathing room, and while I was at it, I put LED lights to sync with music.


Now my board has some BLING!


----------



## ibmorjamn

The picture is hosted , what are the tags to make it visible?
https://flic.kr/p/2mg2Tzt

https://flic.kr/p/2mg35Jn


----------



## Mourguitars

This was the start of it....i moved the Drop in front of the Tuner now..sounds better for some reason...just like any thing ..its always work in progress ! Lol

Mike


----------



## PowerTube44

I run this into the Drive channel (boosted) on a 100-watt stack, but I'm working on ways to get a little more distortion, you know, more of that "oomph" factor.


----------



## LiveeviL2000

PowerTube44 said:


> I run this into the Drive channel (boosted) on a 100-watt stack, but I'm working on ways to get a little more distortion, you know, more of that "oomph" factor.
> 
> View attachment 93063


I think you need 1 more MT-2. Just wondering, do you get any noise?


----------



## PowerTube44

LiveeviL2000 said:


> I think you need 1 more MT-2. Just wondering, do you get any noise?



Yeah, I might add a couple more. No, it's totally quiet.


----------



## fitz

PowerTube44 said:


> Yeah, I might add a couple more. No, it's totally quiet.


While you're photoshopping in a few more, why not touch up the paint chips that are identical on every pedal.


----------



## PowerTube44

fitz288 said:


> While you're photoshopping in a few more, why not touch up the paint chips that are identical on every pedal.



I've photoshopped something similar in the past, but I believe this one is an actual photo (not mine).


----------



## fitz

PowerTube44 said:


> I've photoshopped something similar in the past, but I believe this one is an actual photo (not mine).


Not to belabor the point of an obvious comedic pedal board, but not only does every MT-2 have identical chips in the paint along the edges, thay also all have the same smudge mark on the rubber footpad.


----------



## Mourguitars

Heres my Rack Tray....Most are clones i built , Gotta have the SD-1 and a Monkey tho...

Mike


----------



## PowerTube44

fitz288 said:


> Not to belabor the point of an obvious comedic pedal board, but not only does every MT-2 have identical chips in the paint along the edges, thay also all have the same smudge mark on the rubber footpad.
> View attachment 93076



Great catch. I hadn't noticed that.


----------



## ibmorjamn

66D2F10F-FFB8-4D0B-8D84-A99783088836 by jamn_2006, on Flickr


----------



## LiveeviL2000

fitz288 said:


> Not to belabor the point of an obvious comedic pedal board, but not only does every MT-2 have identical chips in the paint along the edges, thay also all have the same smudge mark on the rubber footpad.
> View attachment 93076


All I know is, that tuner is taking up valuable distortion space.


----------



## PowerTube44

LiveeviL2000 said:


> All I know is, that tuner is taking up valuable distortion space.



Or, I might just ditch the entire rig and get a solid state Peavey...


----------



## ibmorjamn

ibmorjamn said:


> View attachment 93092


I always liked my pod 2 but this thing is miles above the pod 2.


----------



## fitz

I ran out of space in my home made Origin / Boss pedal board since I added the BD-2 to the front end options.
Still had a grill cloth scrap, so I added a little 2nd row platform for the loop pedals and turned everything sideways.
New patch cables, 6 way power supply daisy chain, and a Pyle 2-channel passive noise filter.


----------



## StraightToTheBar

Technically not a board I guess. Warning: nudity.


----------



## Scallywag77

7FC7D770-256A-4F36-9E74-CF02A5BC192D



__ Scallywag77
__ Sep 5, 2021






Here’s my board now. Pretty simple and that’s how I like it


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

Current state, that I hope lasts a while. Two studio boards, both can run stereo in wet/wet or wet/dry with preamp and effects loops. And one fly/jam board used with a Fender, so all preamp. The Fender has Reverb and Trem built in.


----------



## speyfly

TXOldRedRocker said:


> Current state, that I hope lasts a while. Two studio boards, both can run stereo in wet/wet or wet/dry with preamp and effects loops. And one fly/jam board used with a Fender, so all preamp. The Fender has Reverb and Trem built in.
> 
> View attachment 93850
> 
> 
> View attachment 93851
> 
> 
> View attachment 93852



"TXOldRedRocker, I see you have the EQ2, just curious about what your thought are.

Thx,

Edit:
I finally added the SD-1 to my board and over all it a good pedal that will cover most rock/blues tones. I'm stuck in the late 60's and early 70's Les Paul/Plexi tone and I've found one pedal that can get me there and that's the Ultimate Drive. Yeah, it's a cheap pedal and it falls apart fast above 10 O'clock on the gain but between 8 and 10 it really lights up my O20H.


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

speyfly said:


> "TXOldRedRocker, I see you have the EQ2, just curious about what your thought are.
> 
> Thx,
> 
> Edit:
> I finally added the SD-1 to my board and over all it a good pedal that will cover most rock/blues tones. I'm stuck in the late 60's and early 70's Les Paul/Plexi tone and I've found one pedal that can get me there and that's the Ultimate Drive. Yeah, it's a cheap pedal and it falls apart fast above 10 O'clock on the gain but between 8 and 10 it really lights up my O20H.
> 
> View attachment 94015



Hey @speyfly, nice board.

I have an SD-1 as well, it's just not currently on a board. There's a chance it will replace the Tube Screamer TS9 on my biggest board. I too am blues and classic rock, late 60's to late 70's. I have 10 electric guitars, 7 are Gibson Les Paul's. Kindred spirits.

I really like the EQ2, I actually have two. One is not pictured in my post above. It's a quality build, no tone suck. Main thing for me is that it has presets. Hard to do that with an MXR 10 Band or other strictly analog EQ. I'm not a songwriter, I play other people's music. I prefer to sound like the original artist. When I'm after a specific tone, just stomp on the switcher and then I can also select an EQ preset to get me there.

In addition to my post above, I have an experimental all-Midi pedalboard I didn't post because it's in a case and currently not being used. On that board, the EQ2 has 8 presets recallable by the Midi controller. That's the board pictured below.

Anyway, it's just my favorite EQ, and it's full stereo.


----------



## ibmorjamn

StraightToTheBar said:


> Technically not a board I guess. Warning: nudity.
> 
> View attachment 93595


Wow , does that pedal sacrifice virgins ? Lol


----------



## StraightToTheBar

ibmorjamn said:


> Wow , does that pedal sacrifice virgins ? Lol



It's a hyperfuzz clone, I vote for a virgin summoning pedal though


----------



## LPMarshall hack

I have an SD-1, a GE-7, and a tuner. Might as well put them on a little board just for ease and neatness.

do I need a pedal power supply? I’ve been using batteries in my pedals forever. Will my little pedal board benefit from a power brick of some sort?

thanks.


----------



## SkyMonkey

With nothing digital on your board @LPMarshall hack you may get away with a 3-way daisy chain.
Before I stepped up to an isolated brick, the only pedal I had that made noise on a D-C was a Boss RC-3.
Daisy chains are dirt cheap.
Borrow a wall wort from a mate and try it out.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

SkyMonkey said:


> With nothing digital on your board @LPMarshall hack you may get away with a 3-way daisy chain.
> Before I stepped up to an isolated brick, the only pedal I had that made noise on a D-C was a Boss RC-3.
> Daisy chains are dirt cheap.
> Borrow a wall wort from a mate and try it out.


Ok thanks…I’ll try that first then.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B08C...rd_i=B08CXM4TGSp13NParams&smid=A3PBKHEIZKL11P

What if I went with something like this? Overkill?

I ask only because it’s about the same price as some wall wort combo packs.

thanks…


----------



## fitz

I just ordered one of these (for the 3rd time) - $8.
Amazon.com: Mr.Power 9V DC 1A (1000mA) Power Supply Adapter for Guitar Effects, 3-Line Cable, Insulated Cover : Musical Instruments
Never had a problem, and never had any kind of power supply noise issue with my any of my pedals.
But as I've said before, perhaps I have no idea what I'm doing....


----------



## FleshOnGear

LPMarshall hack said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B08C...rd_i=B08CXM4TGSp13NParams&smid=A3PBKHEIZKL11P
> 
> What if I went with something like this? Overkill?
> 
> I ask only because it’s about the same price as some wall wort combo packs.
> 
> thanks…


I’m willing to bet that unit doesn’t have isolated outputs, and in that case I would rather have a wall-wart and daisy chain just to save board space.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

I don't use a tuner anymore. I don't have the time or the patience for that. Besides, I'll just have to do it again tomorrow anyway. Once a month is enough.

.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

FleshOnGear said:


> I’m willing to bet that unit doesn’t have isolated outputs, and in that case I would rather have a wall-wart and daisy chain just to save board space.


Thank you...just curious, but what makes you think this does not have isolated outputs? Are the cheaper power bricks not what they say they are? The ad says "10 isolated outputs...". I guess if they are false advertising, I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## FleshOnGear

LPMarshall hack said:


> Thank you...just curious, but what makes you think this does not have isolated outputs? Are the cheaper power bricks not what they say they are? The ad says "10 isolated outputs...". I guess if they are false advertising, I wouldn't be surprised.


My bad, I skimmed the page looking for the word “isolated” and didn’t see it. Yeah, it might be overkill, unless you have room for it and plan to add pedals. Either way, it’s a steal for 10 isolated outs.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

FleshOnGear said:


> My bad, I skimmed the page looking for the word “isolated” and didn’t see it. Yeah, it might be overkill, unless you have room for it and plan to add pedals. Either way, it’s a steal for 10 isolated outs.


Ha ok...thanks. I only have three pedals, and I dont always use them, so I think I will try the wall wort stuff first. My three pedals only draw about 70mA combined, and these wall worts supposedly can power up to 1000mA. I like the one that fitz288 suggested above


----------



## SkyMonkey

I powered 6 pedals off one wall wort without a problem, and one was a digital Zoom Multi Stomp
It was only when I got the RC-3 that the noise started.

I ended up with a Harley Benton ISO-1 from Thomann with 8 isolated outs.
It has the same footprint as a Boss pedal.
They also do a tiny ISO-5 with just 5 outs.
Both run off a 2A 12v wall wort to give between 300-500mA each out @ 9v.

I posted about them in the 'Hey pedalboard guys!' thread.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Another question about power...

What do you all think is more the desirable of these two options:

Powering three pedals (SD-1, GE-7, tuner) via daisy chain 9V wall wort as stated above

or

Powering the pedals via the output of my Korg Pitchblack tuner?

Does one have "cleaner" power than the other?


----------



## SkyMonkey

LPMarshall hack said:


> What do you all think is more the desirable of these two options:
> 
> Powering three pedals (SD-1, GE-7, tuner) via daisy chain 9V wall wort as stated above
> 
> or
> 
> Powering the pedals via the output of my Korg Pitchblack tuner?
> 
> Does one have "cleaner" power than the other?


I would think they are 'Same bloke, different fella'.
I doubt the Korg has any power conditioning.
The Pitchblack output would limit you to 200mA for your other two pedals, but that is ample.
For that (and neatness), only a 2-point daisy chain would be needed, and 'Male' at all connections (harder to find).
Standard Female-in, Male-out daisy chains are far easier to source.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Yet another stupid question!

what cables you guys using for your pedals in the loop? 

I guess just two longer instrument cables (and of course patch cables if you have multiple pedals in the loop) because they have to reach around to the back of the amp?


----------



## Deftone




----------



## DreamerDeceiver

Righteous


----------



## DreamerDeceiver

LPMarshall hack said:


> Yet another stupid question!
> 
> what cables you guys using for your pedals in the loop?
> 
> I guess just two longer instrument cables (and of course patch cables if you have multiple pedals in the loop) because they have to reach around to the back of the amp?



OMFG
isnt that illegal? 
Running instrument cables instead of patch cords?


----------



## LPMarshall hack

DreamerDeceiver said:


> OMFG
> isnt that illegal?
> Running instrument cables instead of patch cords?


Shit I didn’t know!

do they make long patch cables that can reach from your board on the floor to the back of your amp?


----------



## fitz

LPMarshall hack said:


> Yet another stupid question!
> 
> what cables you guys using for your pedals in the loop?
> 
> I guess just two longer instrument cables (and of course patch cables if you have multiple pedals in the loop) because they have to reach around to the back of the amp?


Patch cables and instrument cables are the *same thing* - unbalanced.
One conductor for line level signal and a ground/shield.
Just choose straight/right angle ends and lengths as needed.




Speaker cables are balanced 2 conductor cables for an amplified signal.




I use 5-10' cables for loop connections.
Depends on how tall your amp is, and how far from the amp you want to place your pedal board.
I keep my boards on top of the amps and just set them on the floor (sometimes) when using them.


----------



## Deftone

Just got a Joyo Wireless set up ($40) Voodoo Labs Pedal Power 2+ inside the (home made) board.


----------



## SkyMonkey

I have Boss BIC cables running to and from my board and GT-100.
They come in 1.5M lengths for shorter runs.
Straight straight or straight angle, depending on your preference.


----------



## Edgar Frog

LPMarshall hack said:


> Shit I didn’t know!
> 
> do they make long patch cables that can reach from your board on the floor to the back of your amp?



Like already stated, guitar cables and patch cables are the same type of cable. Patch cables are what you would typically use on the pedalboard to chain pedals together. They are typically about 6 inches long for pedal to pedal and some can be 1ft-3ft for using for example with a 4cm hookup or for going from one row to the next depending on how your board is setup. The guitar cables you would use to run the guitar to the board and front of amp are also what you would use for the loop. The same type of cable is used for both instrument and line level effects and loops as well.


----------



## DreamerDeceiver

That was a joke guys.

I thought only instrument cable for instruments,....and speaker for speaker. I thought there was a 3rd cable type for just signals and such too.

Good info


----------



## fitz

DreamerDeceiver said:


> That was a joke guys.
> 
> I thought only instrument cable for instruments,....and speaker for speaker. I thought there was a 3rd cable type for just signals and such too.
> 
> Good info


I actually just use 3' patch cables for my guitars, 'cause I usually just stand about a foot away from the amp.


----------



## PelliX

fitz288 said:


> I actually just use 3' patch cables for my guitars, 'cause I usually just stand about a foot away from the amp.



I've plugged in a 25m lead so that I could walk around the house a little and judge the sound. The main bathroom is behind the studio - wowee, that was heavy. Anyone here actually use wireless? Not just for the guitar, but technically for the pedals/FX, etc?


----------



## fitz

PelliX said:


> I've plugged in a 25m lead so that I could walk around the house a little and judge the sound. The main bathroom is behind the studio - wowee, that was heavy. Anyone here actually use wireless? Not just for the guitar, but technically for the pedals/FX, etc?


I've tried some of the cheapie Bluetooth sets a few times.
One set would only stay paired when the transmitter and receiver were less than a foot apart, not very useful.
Another set just quit working after a few months.
The one set that I still have is functional, but it's a PITA to keep them on a USB charger, and find them, and pair them, just to be able to move more that a 20' cord away from the amp, at which point you start to loose Bluetooth range, etc., etc.
I bring them along when I take my grab-n-go Shorty/Spark set-up over to the X's to jam with my son.
I just decided its easier to keep a 20' cord at each amp.


----------



## SkyMonkey

fitz288 said:


> One set would only stay paired when the transmitter and receiver were less than a foot apart





fitz288 said:


> 'cause I usually just stand about a foot away from the amp.


So, perfect for your uses then!


----------



## fitz

SkyMonkey said:


> So, perfect for your uses then!


I was just out of range...


----------



## PelliX

Wow, Bluetooth - bold man. That would be bound to introduce latency, I would think. All the wireless mics I've dealt with have used regular RF, those have seldom let me down. I'm happy with cables, but I was curious as to whether trends had changed.


----------



## TheToneDig

This is my current Plexi pedalboard configuration used with my Fender 60s Vintera Stratocaster.




That's a Vox V847A wah on the right. The most important pedal on the board is almost the cheapest one on it. The Wampler Tumnus is a Klon Klone and very transparent. Warden is for single coil compression. Naga Viper is for hard rock. FX basically the tape delay and other features, spring reverb for 60s stuff and the Night Wire is the hardest pedal I have ever used in my life. It's a tremolo with dozens of possible configurations. I only turn that on when it asks me if I am feeling lucky. Well do ya PUNK! You can do Hendrix by hitting the Fuzzface with this setup. I keep the fuzz dial low and sometimes off. It's the volume on that pedal for him I think. Marshall jumped and dimed although to be honest it would better to have the high treb about 8 and the normal about 7. I also take out the jump if things are too muddy.


----------



## Edgar Frog

After months back deciding to pull my HX Stomp off the board and sticking my MM in its place I was in desperate need of a reverb. I just needed a basic but good sounding verb and finally decided on the JHS 3 Series. It's exactly what I wanted in a reverb. Had to remove my amp switch from the board but it's just as good on the side. (EDIT: This is on my ORI20H and everything in the front row is ran in the front and everything in the back row is in the loop. Pretty straight forward. )

Since power supplies have been a recent topic. Everything is powered with a 2,000mA Godlyke Power-All daisy chain I've been using for the past 13 years. No noise or hum issues at all.


----------



## TheToneDig

Edgar Frog said:


> After months back deciding to pull my HX Stomp off the board and sticking my MM in its place I was in desperate need of a reverb.



I use to own a Metal Muff but I sold it. Not because it was bad but because I no longer had a use for it as I got enough distortion gear and so took the money. However, it is a great pedal especially the top boost. What I liked about it was that loads of people online had given their settings for various types of sounds, Sabbath, Metallica, etc. and it came pretty darn close to each one of them for a pedal at that price. Very versatile pedal. I would recommend it to anyone who doesn't want to spend heavily on a dirt pedal that can do a lot of stuff. That top boost is great. It was one of my first dirt pedals so of course, I did it all wrong for ages by going ALL THE GAIN!!! and ALL THE TOP BOOST!!! in addition to the amp, hahaha. So much mud I could have made a hut and pottery too at that.


----------



## Edgar Frog

TheToneDig said:


> I use to own a Metal Muff but I sold it. Not because it was bad but because I no longer had a use for it as I got enough distortion gear and so took the money. However, it is a great pedal especially the top boost. What I liked about it was that loads of people online had given their settings for various types of sounds, Sabbath, Metallica, etc. and it came pretty darn close to each one of them for a pedal at that price. Very versatile pedal. I would recommend it to anyone who doesn't want to spend heavily on a dirt pedal that can do a lot of stuff. That top boost is great. It was one of my first dirt pedals so of course, I did it all wrong for ages by going ALL THE GAIN!!! and ALL THE TOP BOOST!!! in addition to the amp, hahaha. So much mud I could have made a hut and pottery too at that.



Yeah it is a great pedal but lots of people are quick to wright it off. It shines its best with the gain at noon or lower and the top boost set really low as well. It's a great pedal for some 80's metal and thrash tones. It is fun to crank the gain sometimes as well. The 3 band EQ is also active as well so it has a pretty impressive range that a little turn of a knob can have a big impact. 

It works decent as a boost as well, gain all the way down volume up and then shape with the EQ. It still adds some grit of it's own so it's a different type of boost from say a TS or clean boost. I like variety in dirt and boosts/OD so it's just another type to play with. I bought it shortly after it came out and have loved it ever since. I never checked out any videos with setting suggestions so I may need to do that some time. I know there's a lot of great hidden tones in it, it's not a one trick pony like people tend to believe.


----------



## fitz

Ok, since I traded my Boss multi-boards for some individual loop pedals, I had to make some new boards.
When I look at what they charge for boring pedal boards, I just think I could make something way more interesting out of scraps I got layin' around for free.
Here's the 1st of 2 - for the 6101.




Still waiting on 1 more pedal for the DSL20 before I come up with something wacky for that second one.


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## ToneTyrant

I changed out the bb preamp since this pic and I am looking for a good boost pedal. Thoughts?


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

ToneTyrant said:


> View attachment 94832
> 
> I changed out the bb preamp since this pic and I am looking for a good boost pedal. Thoughts?



Friedman Buxom Boost


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Some nice boards on here!

thinking about putting my GE-7 eq up front. What’s the general consensus on that? Should it go before or after the SD-1. I have no other pedals to worry about.

I tried both ways and I really can’t hear much difference to be honest.


----------



## fitz

LPMarshall hack said:


> Some nice boards on here!
> 
> thinking about putting my GE-7 eq up front. What’s the general consensus on that? Should it go before or after the SD-1. I have no other pedals to worry about.
> 
> I tried both ways and I really can’t hear much difference to be honest.


I've tried EQ in various places in the chain.
I like it most after tone based effects (amp tone stack included) and before any time based effects - i.e. at the beginning of the loop.
For me, dirt up front, amp gain, TMB etc., EQ to taste, then a little chorus and reverb on the end of the chain for some depth before the power tubes.
Like cooking, I mix the dry ingredients and then add the wet.
Just what I like in my living room - I don't record or gig, and have no other basis of experience.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

My EQ def made the most difference in the loop on my MKIII. But I think I'm too lazy and cheap to add more cables, so I'll just put it up front. I was just surprised that it really made no difference whether in front, or after, my SD-1.


----------



## Scallywag77

I’ve tried it both ways and liked mine after the SD1. I read somewhere placing an eq first you are eq ing the guitar. After od you are eq ing guitar and od. And in the loop you are eq ing everything. Can’t say I completely agree but it always stuck in my head. There’s no wrong or right. Just what sounds best to you.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

The current larger board. The Zoom G3N covers so much ground, I do not need so many individual fx.


----------



## Mourguitars

Had someone contact me asking about the Perfect10 EQ on another forum so, i yanked it off my pedalboard and put it in my Rack Drawer where i had the MXR 10b....personally i dont know why this pedal isn't more popular, bulky..batwing enclosure...cost more ...dont know...man it sure is quite...i think it sounds better as well

I lowered my noise gate down to 8:30 ish vs 11am....has to be heard in person but its pretty awesome...its where its staying now...MXR is back in its box on the shelve !

Mike


----------



## Neptical

Marshalls LOVE the EQ in the loop. Handiest tool to own for any guitar player.

...and don't forget your SD-1


----------



## bhatta

Nothing special, a home made affair with a MDF board I had. Serves my purpose.
With my DSL I feel I don't need many pedals, and am happy that way. Added a Drip recently, sucks volume about as much as a real Fender spring , I ain't complaining 
BD2 is plain boost for solo, if required.



Don't have pic of the main board, this is for the DSL 
Cheers


----------



## TheToneDig

ToneTyrant said:


> View attachment 94832
> 
> I changed out the bb preamp since this pic and I am looking for a good boost pedal. Thoughts?



Oh, look. Someone who actually uses their pedalboard as opposed to just looking at it for hours on end through our phone cameras.


----------



## TheToneDig

bhatta said:


> Nothing special, a home made affair with a MDF board I had. Serves my purpose.
> With my DSL I feel I don't need many pedals, and am happy that way. Added a Drip recently, sucks volume about as much as a real Fender spring , I ain't complaining
> BD2 is plain boost for solo, if required.
> 
> View attachment 94933
> 
> Don't have pic of the main board, this is for the DSL
> Cheers



Okay, I have to ask. How much medication is THAT pedal on? What did it do to deserve all that? What did it pass through? How long did it stay digesting for?

I like minimal stuff. I bet you can do lots with that.


----------



## bhatta

TheToneDig said:


> Okay, I have to ask. How much medication is THAT pedal on? What did it do to deserve all that? What did it pass through? How long did it stay digesting for?
> 
> I like minimal stuff. I bet you can do lots with that.


Ah, oh well, could tell you but then I will have to silence you 

Gotta need a delay, yes, I need one, maybe, just get the carbon copy added to this board n have a check


----------



## Filipe Soares

latest version


----------



## TheToneDig

Filipe Soares said:


> latest version
> 
> View attachment 94972



What's the Malmsteen like?

Don't you just love that out of all the places a cable can land on your pedalboard they decide to just sit on top of a button?

That is why I think Gremlins are real. You can spend all day trying to balance a cable on top of a button and it keeps falling off but the moment you go to play they just love to snake themselves onto a whole row of them and wrap around dials while they are at it.


----------



## Filipe Soares

TheToneDig said:


> What's the Malmsteen like?
> 
> Don't you just love that out of all the places a cable can land on your pedalboard they decide to just sit on top of a button?
> 
> That is why I think Gremlins are real. You can spend all day trying to balance a cable on top of a button and it keeps falling off but the moment you go to play they just love to snake themselves onto a whole row of them and wrap around dials while they are at it.



I really like the YJM OD, but I see it as a one trick pony. If you want to have a YJM tone, it´s a very safe way to go. but as far as a clean boost I think it is too bright.

Regard my lack of cable management, I have moved recently back to Brazil so everything is a mess... including my home studio. I took this picture when my board was kind of stuck between a desk and a cab. when I put it in the "playing position" the cable goes out of the pedal to the upper part of the board, so o worries. I need a bigger apartment... this apartment was good in 2016 when I moved out, my plan was to sell it and buy a bigger one, but everything is so fucking crazy that I don´t know if I want to buy a new one anymore. This one is paid, living with no mortgage feels so good.


----------



## Mourguitars

Filipe Soares said:


> latest version
> 
> View attachment 94972




I see your SD-1 is set like mine ...thats the sweet spot...again a must have for Marshall Amps !

Mike


----------



## Filipe Soares

Mourguitars said:


> I see your SD-1 is set like mine ...thats the sweet spot...again a must have for Marshall Amps !
> 
> Mike


I have a LOT of boost pedals, but if I had to choose only one it would be the SD-1. It´s great to know that I´m not the only one to dig this pedal, specially in this setting lol


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

Filipe Soares said:


> I have a LOT of boost pedals, but if I had to choose only one it would be the SD-1. It´s great to know that I´m not the only one to dig this pedal, specially in this setting lol



I had taken my SD-1 off my main board, and missed it. Put it back on a week ago. I feel much better now.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

in to see @LPMarshall hack new pedal board.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

ricksdisconnected said:


> in to see @LPMarshall hack new pedal board.


You guys are going to be blown away. Biggest, best, baddest pedal board you’ll ever see.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

ricksdisconnected said:


> in to see @LPMarshall hack new pedal board.




and dont worry about that dang cockpit panel @jmp45 calls a pedalboard either. 
size dont matter. (well, thats what SHE said anyways)


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Mine will make The Edge cum buckets


----------



## FleshOnGear

LPMarshall hack said:


> Mine will make The Edge cum buckets


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

TXOldRedRocker said:


> Current state, that I hope lasts a while. Two studio boards, both can run stereo in wet/wet or wet/dry with preamp and effects loops. And one fly/jam board used with a Fender, so all preamp. The Fender has Reverb and Trem built in.
> 
> View attachment 93850
> 
> 
> View attachment 93851
> 
> 
> View attachment 93852



Two of my three boards I'm using haven't changed. But my main, big home/recording, stereo, pedalboard has had two changes. I was missing an old friend and replaced the TS9 with my SD-1.
Plus, I really like my DS-1, but I've been trying to find something close in a mini pedal. I had an Ibanez 850. It could get close to tightish distortion, to full out fuzz. Still wasn't working for me. I now have a Suhr Riot in its place. Honeymoon phase is full on. Love this Riot pedal. Have been playing with it for hours. Really, really good DS-1 style distortion capabilities.


----------



## fitz

fitz288 said:


> Ok, since I traded my Boss multi-boards for some individual loop pedals, I had to make some new boards.
> When I look at what they charge for boring pedal boards, I just think I could make something way more interesting out of scraps I got layin' around for free.
> Here's the 1st of 2 - for the 6101.
> View attachment 94763
> View attachment 94761
> View attachment 94762
> 
> Still waiting on 1 more pedal for the DSL20 before I come up with something wacky for that second one.


Part 2 - second wacky pedalboard.
This one's for my DSL20 rig.
The idea for using the old junk pickups in the last one came before the idea of the mini guitar shape.
Decided to go all in on the mini guitar theme for this one...





Not exactly anal detail minutia, more of an artistic interpretation.
All scraps and junk laying around.
Total for rattle cans of primer and paint? about $8.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

fitz288 said:


> Part 2 - second wacky pedalboard.
> This one's for my DSL20 rig.
> The idea for using the old junk pickups in the last one came before the idea of the mini guitar shape.
> Decided to go all in on the mini guitar theme for this one...
> View attachment 95592
> View attachment 95593
> View attachment 95594
> View attachment 95595
> 
> Not exactly anal detail minutia, more of an artistic interpretation.
> All scraps and junk laying around.
> Total for rattle cans of primer and paint? about $8.




um......i just.......... i mean.........


----------



## fitz

ricksdisconnected said:


> um......i just.......... i mean.........


That's what my therapist keeps saying...


----------



## ricksdisconnected

fitz288 said:


> That's what my therapist keeps saying...




well pick a better therapist. Vin is not exactly what i would call a quality......oh n/m.


----------



## slade

This is what I’m working with. I’m going to add a distortion pedal for use in my clean channel.


----------



## Headache

I made it myself too.


----------



## Alex91

Here is my pedalboard (it's my first one, I'm not an expert )


----------



## Edgar Frog

Just ordered a new ProCo Rat 2 last night to replace the GFS Brownie Classic (Rat/Turbo Rat clone) on my board. The Brownie is a fantastic Rat clone BTW after the resistor fix. I'll put the Brownie to better use on another amp for all my OD/Dirt tones. I only use the original Rat setting with my ORI20H so figured it's time to just get the real deal on the board. Though my board (or any of my gear really) is nothing exciting I'll post an update pic when it's on there. I guess I get a B-Day gift this month after all.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Edgar Frog said:


> Just ordered a new ProCo Rat 2 last night to replace the GFS Brownie Classic (Rat/Turbo Rat clone) on my board. The Brownie is a fantastic Rat clone BTW after the resistor fix. I'll put the Brownie to better use on another amp for all my OD/Dirt tones. I only use the original Rat setting with my ORI20H so figured it's time to just get the real deal on the board. Though my board (or any of my gear really) is nothing exciting I'll post an update pic when it's on there. I guess I get a B-Day gift this month after all.


It doesn't need to be fancy to be deadly effective.
Case in point (I saw that board in person a couple of years ago):






This is what a pretty famous, massively influential German guitar player tours with (guess who it is). And sounds better than pretty much anybody on the rock planet.

Here is another one, used on arena tours by the late, incredible Prince:





Pretty basic eh ? As a matter of fact, each of the monitors it's sitting in front of are actually several times more expensive than the board and its contents.

Never be ashamed of what you're using if you're happy with it, all that matters is what you do with it, it's just tools towards achieving a goal.
Ah, and the RAT is a killer pedal, played one between my Strat and a SC20H last week-end and loved it, my singer actually commented on how good the setup sounded.


----------



## Edgar Frog

I'm not ashamed of my gear at all, I actually really love everything I have. I've never been very fortunate in life living with disabilities since I was a kid. I've had to learn from a young age to make the most out of every dollar and learn to choose wisely and make the most out of what I do have and take excellent care of it. Though I feel fortunate for the things I do have most people just look at it as low end and nothing special. When you see all the cool high end gear you see on here at the MF, things like I have just seem underwhelming to the majority to say the least. But I'm cool with that because I personally love the stuff.

On the pedalboard question. 
When I think highly influential German rockers I think of the Scorpions and Accept. Both have/had killer players and equally killer tones. Definitly some of my favorites in my list. Wolf Hoffmann and Jorg Fischer, Mathias Jabs, Rudolph Schenker and Michael Schenker? The 1st one I looked up was Michael Schenker's pedal board since he's the most talked about in the group I listed and there it was. So I'm figuring it's his board.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Edgar Frog said:


> On the pedalboard question.
> When I think highly influential German rockers I think of the Scorpions and Accept. Both have/had killer players and equally killer tones. Definitly some of my favorites in my list. Wolf Hoffmann and Jorg Fischer, Mathias Jabs, Rudolph Schenker and Michael Schenker? The 1st one I looked up was Michael Schenker's pedal board since he's the most talked about in the group I listed and there it was. So I'm figuring it's his board.


That is Michael Schenker's board indeed ! One of the most amazing live tones I ever witnessed.

And "ashamed" might have been too strong a word. But what I wanted to get across is, we collectively have a tendency to equate "pricier" with "better", and try to "keep up with the Joneses".
While in truth, once you're past a certain level of quality and above beginner gear (and even then, Jimmy Page has shown us cheapo guitars can be used to great effect...so yeah...look at what our own @AlvisX gigs, most people wouldn't be caught dead with, yet he sounds better than most of us), pretty much anything can be used to make music and sound good. At the end of the day, pricier is just different, but pricier, not better. It's arts, not sports.
And we've seen enough world class guitar players use super common gear and get unbelievable results to prove that how costly or inexpensive the gear is has pretty much zero to do with how good (or simply effective in a song, doesn't have to "sound good" if the song calls for a nasty, offensive tone) it can sound and how conductive it can be to an artist's creativity.
The mentality that "pricier is better" led to scams such as the Joyo Ultimate Drive/Freakish Blues scandal or the BBE/Vertex wah one, and will lead to more as long as we don't snap out of it.
Doesn't mean that pricy gear isn't good btw and that we all should use cheap gear. Just that price shouldn't be the scale on which we judge gear.
/rant off


----------



## Scallywag77

View media item 13463
This is as complicated as my board gets


----------



## Mourguitars

Nice boards everyone !

Its nice to see Dime's crybaby on some boards...i have a new one in the box i used one in a decade...time to pull it out !

Michael Schenker plays the Dime crybaby...cool !

Mike


----------



## Edgar Frog

Got my new Rat2 on tuesday. It's not really on the board completely yet. I still need to disassemble and reconfigure the board since its went through a few changes recently since removing the HX Stomp from it. All the pedals are complete now and in the proper order it's more the spacing of them, rerouting cables and repositioning the slats on the board to rout cables better and having better back row access. The other thing will be putting full strips of 3M Dual Lock on the slats instead of individual pieces.


----------



## Mourguitars

Edgar Frog said:


> Got my new Rat2 on tuesday. It's not really on the board completely yet. I still need to disassemble and reconfigure the board since its went through a few changes recently since removing the HX Stomp from it. All the pedals are complete now and in the proper order it's more the spacing of them, rerouting cables and repositioning the slats on the board to rout cables better and having better back row access. The other thing will be putting full strips of 3M Dual Lock on the slats instead of individual pieces.



Awesome !

That TS7 plays well and sounds better with my Marshall amps and Pre amps better that a TS9 or 808....i love mine...dont ask me why...it just does !

Mike


----------



## brock1774

Way Huge Red Llama
Vox Wah - Castledine mods
Mr Echo
Spring Reverb
Polytuner
Ditto


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

I redid the board (again) to include the Lehle P-Iso I purchased (not seem here, it's dual lock-ed to the back of the board) so I can use the board in stereo:






Signal flow is:
Guitar -> Dunlop 95Q -> Korg Pitchblack Custom tuner -> OCD clone -> Boss CE-2 -> interface -> SV20H input
FX Send -> interface -> dual volume box (the unmarked red one) -> Boss DD-500 -> left output to the interface then to SV20H loop return / right output to Lehle P-Iso to interface to FX return of the right side amp (depends on what I have around)

It's dead silent (even with the OCD on, it has an amazing signal to noise ratio), prety versatile, and once you've experienced the width and depth of stereo delays, you can't go back. Comes pretty handy having a wide sonic footprint in a power trio too...


----------



## ESPlovr

Hello all.
New to the site and thought I'd share a pic of my favorite pedals to spark some discussion. Some really nice rigs here and always open to suggestions (other than shoving things where they don't belong) .


----------



## ESPlovr

WellBurnTheSky said:


> I redid the board (again) to include the Lehle P-Iso I purchased (not seem here, it's dual lock-ed to the back of the board) so I can use the board in stereo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Signal flow is:
> Guitar -> Dunlop 95Q -> Korg Pitchblack Custom tuner -> OCD clone -> Boss CE-2 -> interface -> SV20H input
> FX Send -> interface -> dual volume box (the unmarked red one) -> Boss DD-500 -> left output to the interface then to SV20H loop return / right output to Lehle P-Iso to interface to FX return of the right side amp (depends on what I have around)
> 
> It's dead silent (even with the OCD on, it has an amazing signal to noise ratio), prety versatile, and once you've experienced the width and depth of stereo delays, you can't go back. Comes pretty handy having a wide sonic footprint in a power trio too...



LOVE the OCD!!! However, I haven't used it much since I've dialed in my JVM.


----------



## tce63

ESPlovr said:


> Hello all.
> New to the site and thought I'd share a pic of my favorite pedals to spark some discussion. Some really nice rigs here and always open to suggestions (other than shoving things where they don't belong) .
> View attachment 98024



Hi and  to the forum

Cheers


----------



## fitz

ESPlovr said:


> Hello all.
> New to the site and thought I'd share a pic of my favorite pedals to spark some discussion. Some really nice rigs here and always open to suggestions (other than shoving things where they don't belong) .
> View attachment 98024


----------



## ESPlovr

tce63 said:


> Hi and  to the forum
> 
> Cheers



Thanks for the welcome! How do you like your Gibson LP Traditional - 19? I have a tobacco burst and LOVE it! Tone is incredible and all of the specs I could ever want. It is an adjustment though switching between that and my ESP Eclipse (thinner neck & a smidge less grunt).


----------



## ESPlovr

fitz288 said:


>



Thanks for the welcome! Impressive line-up of amps and guitars.


----------



## Sapient

ESPlovr said:


> Hello all.
> New to the site and thought I'd share a pic of my favorite pedals to spark some discussion. Some really nice rigs here and always open to suggestions (other than shoving things where they don't belong) .
> View attachment 98024



Welchum AND thanks for posting!!


----------



## tce63

ESPlovr said:


> Thanks for the welcome! How do you like your Gibson LP Traditional - 19? I have a tobacco burst and LOVE it! Tone is incredible and all of the specs I could ever want. It is an adjustment though switching between that and my ESP Eclipse (thinner neck & a smidge less grunt).



I love the Traditional, big fat neck, I also have a R5 but prefere the Trad....
Sounds amazing.

Cheers


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

ESPlovr said:


> LOVE the OCD!!! However, I haven't used it much since I've dialed in my JVM.


Yeah, it's by far my favorite boost in front of the SV. Mine is a clone of the v1.3 iteration of that circuit (so symmetrical clipping and 1M gain pot), with a charge pump (converts internally to 18v), I built it using the Aion FX Titan PCB. And as I mentioned previously, it's almost dead silent, killer signal to noise ratio on that one.


----------



## Calebz

Hasn't changed much in the past year. Sometimes I swap the dirt stuff out for a treble booster.

Battery powered. Embedded USB charge port. 4 channel patch bay mounted on the back end.

Signal goes
Polytune mini>NRG Fuzz>Dirt (TS clone or NRG Treble booster)>Nux Roctary (speed controlled by mooer expression pedal- far left)>random phaser>mooer wahter>noise gate

In the loop
Nux Atlantic

I made it from some random ikea closet insert someone dumped in the alley behind my place 

EDIT: The three pedals up top are my bass rig. I need to build a board for those too. It will be small. I don't see adding too many more pedals to that setup. My needs are pretty basic.


----------



## Bobwill

This is my pedal board, using Marshall pedals and my amps distortion. The foot switch switches between clean and distortion, a Mooer looper and a tap tempo foot switch completes the set up. Wanting to include a drum beat pedal, such as Digitech Sdrum or Digitech trio. Not sure which one to go with. I also have a hankering for either a Marshall Govnor 1 or a Bluesbreaker pedal. Whichever 2 I chose will finish the board.
I only play at home and I am not using it to earn money with.
Bob
Edit -- Having looked at the picture I uploaded it's difficult to make out what the pedals are ok from left to right Compressor, looper, Reflector(reverb), Echohead(delay), Regenerator(modulation)


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ESPlovr said:


> Thanks for the welcome! Impressive line-up of amps and guitars.




To The Forum 
I am also a proud owner of the 2019 Tobacco burst LP Traditional ..
And I love mine as well ..


----------



## Mourguitars

Calebz said:


> Hasn't changed much in the past year. Sometimes I swap the dirt stuff out for a treble booster.
> 
> Battery powered. Embedded USB charge port. 4 channel patch bay mounted on the back end.
> 
> Signal goes
> Polytune mini>NRG Fuzz>Dirt (TS clone or NRG Treble booster)>Nux Roctary (speed controlled by mooer expression pedal- far left)>random phaser>mooer wahter>noise gate
> 
> In the loop
> Nux Atlantic
> 
> I made it from some random ikea closet insert someone dumped in the alley behind my place
> 
> EDIT: The three pedals up top are my bass rig. I need to build a board for those too. It will be small. I don't see adding too many more pedals to that setup. My needs are pretty basic.



How do you like that Super Fuzz...i just picked one up on the Sweetwater sale

Im not a Fuzz guy but the demos and reviews online are pretty good for a cheap pedal...seems good and handy to have one !

Mike


----------



## Calebz

Mourguitars said:


> How do you like that Super Fuzz...i just picked one up on the Sweetwater sale
> 
> Im not a Fuzz guy but the demos and reviews online are pretty good for a cheap pedal...seems good and handy to have one !
> 
> Mike


I haven't used it with my guitar, but it's great with my bass rig. Very low self noise. Its a core part of my bass sound. Pairs great with a pbass and an ampeg


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

I have 4 pedalboards, but only 1 is my main play-at-home board. The one I play 90% of the time at home. It stayed static for a while, but today it changed. This is the new setup, minus one pedal. I have a Strymon Deco on the way that will replace the Boss DC-2w running in the stereo effects loops.




Guitar->WAH->Whammy->Compressor->Pedals in switcher->Buffer->Looper->2 amp inputs; Marshall and Mesa.


----------



## Tatzmann

Phoocking hell, i dont get this shit

Carry on


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

Tatzmann said:


> Phoocking hell, i dont get this shit
> 
> Carry on



You should see my other 3 pedalboards, AND all the pedals stowed away not on any board.


----------



## Sapient

TXOldRedRocker said:


> You should see my other 3 pedalboards, AND all the pedals stowed away not on any board.



Judging by your pool with the pillars, I can only imagine. Lol.


----------



## TXOldRedRocker




----------



## bullhead

Having fun with the JHS 3 series pedals. The Distortion is my favorite so far, stacked with the Overdrive. Fat Rat tones.

I’m getting used to the Delay but it’s amazing what sounds you can achieve. Also, I’ve never played with Reverb before getting the 3 Series Hall Reverb.

It was sort of a game at first acquiring these. But I’m impressed with them. I have all 10 at Black Friday prices so it wasn’t much at all for what you get. I need another board because every 3 Series pedal I play, I end up keeping it plugged in.


----------



## Microdot

Nothing has changed since the last time I posted my board. This is just a better picture.




Budda BudWah>
TC Electronic Polytune 2 Mini>
Keeley C4 4-Knob Compressor>
Boss SD-1 Super Overdrive>
Bogner Ecstasy Blue Mini Overdrive>
Fulton-Webb Textosterone>
TC Electronic Spark Mini Booster>
Strymon Lex Rotary>
MXR M290 Mini Phase 95>
Voodoo Lab Micro Vibe>
MXR Carbon Copy>
Strymon Flint Tremolo and Reverb


----------



## dptone5

Made some changes to my board:

1) Removed the Xotic AC Booster to make room for the Wampler Ego Compressor

2) Replaced my old Boss CH-1 Chorus with the Boss CE-2W

3) Replaced the MXR Carbon Copy with the TC Electronic Flashback

4) Replaced the Mr. Springgy Reverb with the TC Electronic Hall of Fame II

Very happy with these changes. I have a lot more flexibility with the TC Electronics pedals. Also, didn't need 3 Xotic overdrive pedals, as the BB Preamp and RC Booster give me all I need. Lastly, I wanted an analog chorus and the Waza Craft Boss pedal sounds excellent.


----------



## bhatta

Here's my year end board for my Marshall...
I am still searching for a od that will add more dynamics and harmonics.

Maybe sugar drive maybe soul food ! I don't know yet... As of now my BD2 makes a comeback along with modded Dunlop OC wah. But, am also looking at a Morley wah! I wonder












IMG_20211219_133753



__ bhatta
__ Dec 19, 2021






Added the Trio+, didn't wait or go for the EHX Nano360! Their loss, a man can wait so long only...
Liking the Trio much, got the mixer out going to my 40w bass combo.. am good


----------



## speyfly

Recycled an old pedal back to the board after Alchemy mod. It's now has a permeant place on the board (for now) as my boost pedal, really pushes the Marshall. Bluesbreaker II.


----------



## johnny q

Time off from work around the Holidays means - building a new pedalboard! This is the bigger brother to my "grab and go" board that I posted upstream. Powered by a one spot CS12 isolated power thingie, that mounts beautifully underneath the pedaltrain.

However, I am REALLY disappointed in the Boss TU3 that is first in the chain. My rationale was to place a buffer first in the chain to avoid tone suck. Truth is, the top row of 3 pedals are completely out of the chain via the true bypass looper, so I am only running through 5 true bypass pedals after the buffered Boss and my cables are all low capacitance.

I A/B'd the sound plugged straight into amp vs. through the pedalboard and the latter sounded "off." It's hard to explain, but dull with an unnatural, artificial high end. I swapped out the Boss for the TC Electronic Polytune which has the Bonafide buffer and my sound returned - problem solved.

Polytune-->Fulltone Clyde Deluxe-->Wampler EGO compressor-->Barber Direct Drive-->Fulltone Fulldrive 2 Mosfet-->True Bypass 2 looper--->EVH Phase-->MXR Analog Chorus (both loop 1)-->MXR Carbon Copy Deluxe (Loop 2)


----------



## Scholly

I can play power-chords! :'DD


----------



## slade

Scholly, what is the white pedal next to the tone job?


----------



## Scholly

That's a noise-gate from Lichtlaerm. It looks white on the picture? :-o


----------



## Scallywag77

This has been my board since October. Well the Timmy was a Christmas gift so it’s new. But I’m finding these two overdrives are different enough to stay where they are. I’m loving my tone with either of them. Reminds me of when I used to gig and plug straight into my 50 watt mid 70s JMP


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

Updated my home setup. To refresh, I have 3 amps in my home playing cabinet. Both my pedalboards attached to my home cabinet are stereo and can be run wet/wet, wet/dry, or to individual amps. I keep my wah, Whammy pedal, drum machine and Freeze separate, on the floor, to attach to either board when I want or need to. Of note, I bought two of the new Zuul+ gates. On the bigger board. Allowed me to remove the two Zuul minis and the Radial Shotgun. At some point will do that on the smaller board.










I'm not gigging. My life is too busy for band practice, etc. I am working with another guy to set up a new group of guys to jam with, just for fun. I have a smaller pedalboard, much smaller, 1 row, sitting and waiting to take with me to jam. I've robbed a couple of pedals off of it for what's pictured above. But once that group comes together, I have no problem robbing a board above of a pedal or two to throw on the jam board.

I don't need lots of pedals, I just like having lots of pedals. Musically ADHD.


----------



## fitz

New mini board for my Class5.
The kids wanted something to get me for x-mass, so I put a bunch of these cheap EX mini pedals on my list.
Got the matching mini board to mount them all on.



2 OD flavors, EQ, and I gotta to have me a little chorus & reverb.
PS-1 for native gain at tolerable levels in my little home office.
No loop on this amp, but wow, the EQ in the front really brightens up the C5.
Not bad little pedals for $20-$30 a piece.


----------



## Fatladattheback

bullhead said:


> View attachment 98876
> Having fun with the JHS 3 series pedals. The Distortion is my favorite so far, stacked with the Overdrive. Fat Rat tones.
> 
> I’m getting used to the Delay but it’s amazing what sounds you can achieve. Also, I’ve never played with Reverb before getting the 3 Series Hall Reverb.
> 
> It was sort of a game at first acquiring these. But I’m impressed with them. I have all 10 at Black Friday prices so it wasn’t much at all for what you get. I need another board because every 3 Series pedal I play, I end up keeping it plugged in.


Do you think it might be fun to put white tape over the names at the top of each pedal, then plug them in at random and see what sounds you get?


----------



## bhatta

I added MXR M78 custom badass 78distortion to my pedalboard yesterday!
Played for couple of hours with without drummer! This pedal is awesome.

It's not a distortion, i feel it is hot rodded od!
It ousts my BD2 after 14 years... It can do far more and superbly versatile, my Marshall is on a high 













IMG_20220109_210717



__ bhatta
__ Jan 9, 2022



Mxr m78


----------



## Fatladattheback

View media item 13759 First time posting an image - see if this works. Here’s my board - all piling into the front end. No FX loop. Lots of try-outs before these made the cut.


----------



## SkyMonkey

Fatladattheback said:


> View media item 13759 First time posting an image - see if this works. Here’s my board - all piling into the front end. No FX loop. Lots of try-outs before these made the cut.


I tried the link and got a Marshall Forum error message.


----------



## Scholly

Upgraded my PSU, running the Tone-Job at 18V now, and got some angled power-cables for a cleaner look. Should be good now.
So many wires though. So many. They haunt my dreams...


----------



## LyseFar

I have two boards. One for my Boogie MkV35:


Flip side of medal where - amongst other things - midi is translated into Mesa Boogie language:



And this for my JMP.:



The A/B with the EQ makes the JMP Super Lead into a 4-channel amp - kind of... one cable to each I and II


----------



## Mourguitars

Finally have it the way i want it...well ......head scratch....lol

Finished it up with a loop switcher for my effect loop pedals...tight fit ...going to dial them in tonight

I ordered a DOD 250 to replace the Wylde OD...hope it fits, they had them on sale last week for $75...and they sound good with Marshall amps ...had to grab a classic !

Mike





Ok ......after trying every pedal i have and even bought a few new ones....im happy with what i have on there as of today...so time to do cable management 

MXR Chorus with the mod really opened the sound up...hardwire is now off

MXR Modified OD..all i can say is wow... Sleeper pedal ! beat the DOD 250 and the Wylde OD so its staying


----------



## fitz

Just took some pics the other day.
I have a different board for each amp.
6101:


Origin20H:


DSL20HR:


Lead15:


Class5H:


Haze15:


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

Reworked the two boards I use at home.

The first is my main board. It's stereo to my Marshall and a Mesa. Can be W/W or W/D. I generally like my compressor on. It's wired before the switcher.





My second board is a split board, to two different Mesa's. The Trio+ output goes to one amp, my playing to another.




These are some of the dirt pedals I'm not currently using. I have a few more, but this is most.




I'm not in a band and not currently going to jam anywhere. Once that happens again, I have a small portable board I can put together with any of my pedals in a matter of minutes.


----------



## fitz

Re-did my Origin20H board with some flat right angle patch cables.
Was able to ditch the raised platform and get the 6 pedals staggered side by side.
Mounted the Pyle noise filter underneath.



Also got some smaller knobs for the TC pedals on the Lead15.
They're cheap knock-off Marshall silver, but much easier to see what the knob label is.


----------



## Edgar Frog

Finally got around to installing the rest of the full strips of 3M Dual Lock on the back row after buying it 3 months ago. It was so half assed before. Just been busy moving in that time frame and setting up the new place (and some procrastination, of course). I think it looks a little nicer and ready for any changes in the future if need be. Also installed some clear Mooer button toppers.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Mine's pretty simpable:

Bottom row = before the input.
Top row = FX loop.
I switch between the OCD and SD-1 for two different sounds, and use the EQ to goose the input a tad with either of them for solos. It's all I need: shape the input gain and tone, add some spatials in the FX. Noise reduction is always a requirement.




By the way, while I like TCE, their footswitches are ghey: one is tall and clicks, one is short and clicks, the other two have no click. Can't they make up their mind already?


----------



## mrjones2004x

Pretty simple setup.

Tc nova system in the loop.
Tube screamer clone 
Fender a/b/y to run two amps
Channel footswitch


----------



## Edgar Frog

Decided to give my HX Stomp another go on the board. This time only ran through the front since I never bonded with it in 4CM when I had it on there the last time. So far it seems to sound much better just going through the front. Anyways, everything in front row is in the front of amp and everything in the back is in the loop.


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

Updated mine recently. A new ZenDrive yesterday, and replaced a couple of multi-effects pedals with the Plethora X3.


----------



## Ken Ops

I don’t really have a pedalboard to show these days. It’s literally just an HX Effects, SD1 and a fancy tuner. I mean, the HX has an expression pedal plugged in, so there’s that…


----------



## steveb63

fitz288 said:


> Just took some pics the other day.
> I have a different board for each amp.
> 6101:
> View attachment 105032
> 
> Origin20H:
> View attachment 105036
> 
> DSL20HR:
> View attachment 105033
> 
> Lead15:
> View attachment 105035
> 
> Class5H:
> View attachment 105037
> 
> Haze15:
> View attachment 105034


Like the use of the leftover grillcloth.

If you ever decide to part with that Bad Cat, dm me. I'm most likely a buyer. Been having a difficult time finding one that is not either overpriced, or needing repair.


----------



## steveb63

fitz288 said:


> Just took some pics the other day.
> I have a different board for each amp.
> 6101:
> View attachment 105032
> 
> Origin20H:
> View attachment 105036
> 
> DSL20HR:
> View attachment 105033
> 
> Lead15:
> View attachment 105035
> 
> Class5H:
> View attachment 105037
> 
> Haze15:
> View attachment 105034



Stupid double posts.

I'll figger this innerweb machine out sooner or later.


----------



## Maxbrothman

I have kept it relatively simple for my SC20h and 2525h 20W. That Talisman plate reverb is great with every amp I have used. Boss DD3 and SD1 are staple Marshall pedals. The MXR Black Label Chorus is the same as the MXR Analog Chorus. That's your 80s hair metal right there. The EQ is important to help fine adjustment. Dunlop CAE Wah pedal because it can work with nearly any amp.

It looks like this one next if I use my 50W Origin.




Basically the Friedman BE-OD if I want more distortion from the Origin.

For my SV20h Plexi, I use something totally different.




It's all Hendrix and Blackmore, etc, in this one. Usually a Strat with single coils.


----------



## jmp45

Pretty much the same swapped in the TC Chorus..


----------



## Maxbrothman

jmp45 said:


> Pretty much the same swapped in the TC Chorus..


Did you notice any top end loss? I heard that with some bigger boards the total calculated length of the patch cables added to the guitar cable length, can cause some drop in high end and so need a buffer.


----------



## jmp45

I don't notice loss, pxl8 is true bypass, plx live is buffered bypass. With the patches there are typically 3, 4 or 5 at the most pedals in the chain.


----------



## Scallywag77

I like the “transparent ” drives. I play rhythm so I don’t really need a midboost for solos. Even though these two are very similar they are voiced slightly different. So depending on my mood that day one is bound to do the trick


----------



## Cal Nevari

Sapient said:


> Not exactly a new concept but always a cool ..refresher.
> 
> 
> Here's mine - old-school, slim and trim:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should point out ..the first one is a phaser.





Sapient said:


> Not exactly a new concept but always a cool ..refresher.
> 
> 
> Here's mine - old-school, slim and trim:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should point out ..the first one is a phaser.


I tried to upload an image and it said invalid file type. What are valid file types?


----------



## Cal Nevari

Sapient said:


> Not exactly a new concept but always a cool ..refresher.
> 
> 
> Here's mine - old-school, slim and trim:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should point out ..the first one is a phaser.






So here's my rather simple pedal board on one of those little Boss 3-pedal setups. The Delay I use only at home with my Origin 20, as it does not have reverb. In rehearsals and gigs, I use my DLS40CR, which does have reverb, so it's just the three you see there: tuner, OD, and chorus.


----------



## HFloyd

I swap a few things out here and there depending what amp I'm running into. If I'm running into a Rectifier, the Timmy gets swapped for a Tubescreamer. If I'm wanting to do late-Floyd sorta stuff, I'll swap the Fuzz Phrase for a Muff. I've also got an EQD Dispatch Master running into the FX loop of...whatever amp that I'm playing into for "I AM A GOD" noises.

I also occasionally flirt with swapping out the Fuzz Phrase for my Colourdriver...


----------



## mark123

Mine is dismantled at the moment but this is last years iteration.


----------



## Ramhead




----------



## PowerTube44

I have an update.... I posted this above:




I decided to order a Zoom G1 Four (and yes, I love it!), so I needed more room on the extension lid. I also have a Colombo Rocker 83 coming in next month.

So, I tossed that extension and made a new one with more room. I also mounted the power supply on the back for neatness.


----------



## bullhead

mark123 said:


> Mine is dismantled at the moment but this is last years iteration.
> View attachment 111106


How do you like the MXR Phase 95? It seems pretty nice from the few videos I've seen. I'm thinking of snagging one up tomorrow from my local guitar shop. Nice choice in pedals too.


----------



## mark123

bullhead said:


> How do you like the MXR Phase 95? It seems pretty nice from the few videos I've seen. I'm thinking of snagging one up tomorrow from my local guitar shop. Nice choice in pedals too.


It isn't really great. Doesn't seem to work well in front or in the loop. I replaced it with a VFE Tractor Beam.


----------



## MoonKnighter

My JVM and Pedalboard n. 1


----------



## Mourguitars

I bought some 18x30 dollys...best money ive spent for moving this heavy pedalboard out of the way...i got tired of people stepping on it up here it the office

I replaced the 808 with a Golden pearl ....man, that sounds great with the Friedman JJ running a 2x12 greenback and a 2x12 V30 Friedman cab....

Mike


----------



## Edgar Frog

Recently pulled the HX Stomp back off again and put the good old MM back on. The HX is definitely off for good this time. The MM is just great.


----------



## RnFnR

I could probably organize mine better but I have the chorus, delay and reverb in the loop and the rest up front. Playing into a dsl40cr. The board is a wooden one a buddy of mine makes to pedaltrain specs, just out of wood. Looper pedal isn't hooked up at the moment.


----------



## Cal Nevari

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> My son made this for me as a birthday gift, now I must pick up a couple of pedals to put on it !!
> Cheers


What a beautiful gift!


----------



## Cal Nevari

Gre


houseofrock said:


> I'm a simple guy. A boost up front, maybe chorus or reverb, delay in the loop.
> Don't you guys that have 10+ pedal suffer from severe signal loss?


Great question. If they were all on at the same time, probably. Four of my 9 (high-band flanger, synthesizer, Tera echo, and vibrato) are used for one song each and for only short segments. The multi-overtone and feedback booster are often on together for clean tones, whilst the blues driver and dyna comp are for dirty tones, but not together. The ninth is the tuner. So it’s rare to have more than 2 or 3 on simultaneously. There doesn’t seem to be any signal loss following this strategy.


----------



## Cal Nevari

fitz said:


> Ok, since I traded my Boss multi-boards for some individual loop pedals, I had to make some new boards.
> When I look at what they charge for boring pedal boards, I just think I could make something way more interesting out of scraps I got layin' around for free.
> Here's the 1st of 2 - for the 6101.
> View attachment 94763
> View attachment 94761
> View attachment 94762
> 
> Still waiting on 1 more pedal for the DSL20 before I come up with something wacky for that second one.


Brilliant!


----------



## -BOOGIEMAN-

I just completed making this one today. I repurposed a bamboo mat and added some rubber bumpers to raise it a bit on the top side. Not gigging anymore so it should work fine for home use. Only problem is now I’ve got the dreaded hum that wasn’t there before when the pedals were on the floor. I’m thinking it may be the power supply that is mounted underneath the board or a bad patch cable. Strange thing is it only hums when I engage the Englishman or Golden Plexi pedal. Never did this prior to this build.


----------



## -BOOGIEMAN-

Pedal board update: all is good now, had to move the power supply away from being mounted underneath the board.


----------



## WillyW

Gotta make space for the DS-1W when it ships…


----------



## fitz

Just put together a new to me pedal board for my Ceriatone.
Got a pair of used Zoom multi effects units, a G3 off Reverb ($65 +s&t) and a G3X from CG ($99 +s&t).
I've spent more on most other pedals I have, and these things each can do 90+ pedals and 20+ amp sims if you just want to run into an interface.
G3X for the front end with expression pedal options, and the G3 for TBE in the loop.


Built a little oak frame from some scraps in the garage.
Black stain and some oil finish.


Drilled and chiseled out recesses for the rubber feet into the oak frame.
Everything just locks in - might add a few Velcro strips after the finish cures for a few more days.


Some adjustable leveling feet on the bottom.
Fits nicely out of the way on top the head when not in use.


----------



## rocker68

Very nice. The black stain works well .


----------



## Mourguitars

I think ill try this delay in front of my Dirty amps...Got a good deal on it so....!

Mike


----------



## bullhead

Never really had Boss pedals, besides the SD-1. Now I’m all in. Loving this through the 800 and Milkman 40w.


----------

